# Insight's "Isle of Dread" Conversion - OOC



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

ANNOUNCING

[drumroll]

*INSIGHT'S ISLE OF DREAD FOR 4TH EDITION*

[/drumroll] [crash cymbal]

[crickets]

***​
Yes, I am making yet another plunge into running a 4th edition game on these boards.  I get these inspirations sometimes and just can't help myself.

This is a _conversion_ of the original X-1: "THE ISLE OF DREAD" module, released in 1980 for the D&D "Expert" set.  Isle of Dread was one of the first adventures I ever played and probably the first I ever ran.  So, this is a bit of a nostalgia kick for me.

But this is NOT all about nostalgia.  I want to run a GAME and I want to convert this for 4th edition.  Looking over the module, this doesn't appear to be too daunting a task.  There's also a very good chance I'll tweaking things a bit and perhaps adding in some elements of my own.

*What I Need from Prospective Players*:
If you are interested in this idea, please post below with the following:

1. Whether or not you ever played the original module (not a deterrent if you have).
2. Your experience with 4th edition (not a BIG deterrent if you haven't)
3. What Race and Class you'd be interested in playing (see character creation, below).

*Character Creation*:
This module is set in the "Known World" aka Mystara, which is a very basic sword and sorcery sort of setting.  There are no Warforged or Genasi or Kalashtar or Bladelings.  Some Classes may also be prohibited (despite me liking the oddball Classes from time to time) based on this theme.  At this time, no classes with the Psionic or Shadow power sources.  The rest are open to debate.

Characters will be 6th level.  I have access to the Compendium and the online Character Builder, so pretty much anything feat-wise and item-wise from those sources is going to be allowed.  I am also allowing Backgrounds as long as said Background fits into this generic, heroic, sword-and-sorcery theme.  All characters should be Unaligned, Good, or Lawful Good.  You will have items and wealth appropriate to a 6th level character.

Keep in mind that the "Isle of Dread" is mostly an outdoor adventure.  This does not mean there will be ZERO dungeon crawling, but assume that indoor encounters will be no more than 25% of the total.

I do NOT have a set number of players or a specific party composition in mind at this time.  I'll put together whatever "feels right".

*PLEASE NOTE*: I am not looking for full characters at this time.  I'd like to put the party together with just race and class.  Once the party makeup is announced, you are free to post your built character (you can build it whenever you want; I just don't want long posts cluttering this thread for now).

*NEW*: Recruitment for this game is closed.


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are some links to the other threads:

IC Thread | RG Thread​


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

People from my prior 4e Dark Sun game will have priority, if they choose to submit a character.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds cool. I would be interested in playing a Sentinal Druid, try out the new Essentials classes. Leaning towards Druid of Spring.

Answering your questions:

1) No
2) Lots, judge in L4W/LEB
3) Either human or half-elf Sentintal Druid (so leader)


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Sounds cool. I would be interested in playing a Sentinal Druid, try out the new Essentials classes. Leaning towards Druid of Spring.
> 
> Answering your questions:
> 
> ...




I'm interested in seeing a Sentinel in action, as well.  Sounds promising.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to HAVE this! I remember the cover! I don't remember anything ELSE, but I remember that cover.

Heee...dang, that takes me back. I didn't even have a group to play back then. I collected the stuff in the hope I might one day find some people to play with.

So...I'm interested. I'll have to think about race/class. I'd love to try a dragonborn sorceror or barbarian, but I dunno if that race works for the world. Or perhaps an elf ranger for something more conventional.


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> I used to HAVE this! I remember the cover! I don't remember anything ELSE, but I remember that cover.
> 
> Heee...dang, that takes me back. I didn't even have a group to play back then. I collected the stuff in the hope I might one day find some people to play with.
> 
> So...I'm interested. I'll have to think about race/class. I'd love to try a dragonborn sorceror or barbarian, but I dunno if that race works for the world. Or perhaps an elf ranger for something more conventional.




Dragonborn would have to be a no.  Sorcerer, Barbarian, and Ranger are all fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

1) No.
2) Yes, playing in LEB/LEW and other games. Tried to DM once.
3) Very interested in a human paladin / cavalier


----------



## stonegod (Mar 25, 2011)

1) No
2) Lots, judge in LEB
3) How about a tiefling hexblade?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd like to try the other striker role with a dwarven warlock or monk if that's ok. I can play whichever role Shay doesn't take


----------



## JustKim (Mar 25, 2011)

Isle of Dread is like my favorite adventure. I wouldn't mind playing it again.

_1. Whether or not you ever played the original module (not a deterrent if you have)._
I've played Isle of Dread around 6 times and run it myself twice, most recently with a 4E conversion. But you can trust me to keep player and PC knowledge separate.
I'm also very familiar with Mystara itself, having played in the setting throughout BECMI and several years of 2E, and revisited it recently for my own 4E game. But you can trust me not to be a stickler for canon. 

_2. Your experience with 4th edition (not a BIG deterrent if you haven't)_
I've been running my own 4E game since Keep on the Shadowfell and played in about a dozen other games in that time. Lots of experience there.

_3. What Race and Class you'd be interested in playing (see character creation, below)._
I'm interested in playing a Ylari human. I could be a controller (wizard or mage), or a striker if somehow you need one (thief or avenger, a shadowy type).


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

stonegod said:


> 1) No
> 2) Lots, judge in LEB
> 3) How about a tiefling hexblade?




Tiefling is too "monstery" for me _for this game_.  Hexblade is fine.  Warlock in general is a tad borderline, but I suppose one would be OK.  You and Vertexx can duel to the death (IRL) for it


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

Vertexx69 said:


> I'd like to try the other striker role with a dwarven warlock or monk if that's ok. I can play whichever role Shay doesn't take




Psionic is out, so Monk is out.  

HOWEVER

Monk isn't terribly Psionic in nature and did exist back in the day

THEREFORE

A Monk _might_ be allowed if you reeeeeeeeally want one.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 25, 2011)

Insight said:


> Tiefling is too "monstery" for me _for this game_.  Hexblade is fine.  Warlock in general is a tad borderline, but I suppose one would be OK.  You and Vertexx can duel to the death (IRL) for it



Just pretend he's human with funky fire powers!

And I posted first.


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Isle of Dread is like my favorite adventure. I wouldn't mind playing it again.




Yay!  Good to hear.

I haven't seen you around these boards before.  Nice to see a new face now and then!



> I'm also very familiar with Mystara itself, having played in the setting throughout BECMI and several years of 2E, and revisited it recently for my own 4E game. But you can trust me not to be a stickler for canon.




I don't know how much of Mystara is going to make it into this game, especially considering the confines of the adventure.  It will factor into the character backgrounds and that may be it.  We'll see.



> _3. What Race and Class you'd be interested in playing (see character creation, below)._
> I'm interested in playing a Ylari human. I could be a controller (wizard or mage), or a striker if somehow you need one (thief or avenger, a shadowy type).




Any role is open at this time.  If you guys figure out amongst yourselves what roles you want, it makes it much easier for me to put a group together.


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Just pretend he's human with funky fire powers!
> 
> And I posted first.




That might be OK, actually.  If you're OK with skinning it as a human, we can work with the racial features.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2011)

Interested.

1. Yes, and I own it 
2. Almost nil (Scotley's Swashbuckling game only, which has barely started)
3. No clue at this point really. What is the easiest class to play?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 25, 2011)

Insight said:


> Psionic is out, so Monk is out.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...



I've always played my monks as mentally disciplined as opposed to psychic, but a deva avenger (skinned as a blond haired blue eyed girl named Angel) could be interesting.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 25, 2011)

Insight said:


> I don't know how much of Mystara is going to make it into this game, especially considering the confines of the adventure.  It will factor into the character backgrounds and that may be it.  We'll see.



Oh, sure. I wasn't expecting anything more than that. It's nice just having the setting there for my background.



Insight said:


> Any role is open at this time.  If you guys figure out amongst yourselves what roles you want, it makes it much easier for me to put a group together.



Right! Let's say controller, mage or wizard.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd be interested in getting in on this as well, if there is still room.  I won't be around much this weekend so my character building will be a bit slow, however.  As far as the questions go:

1. The cover seems sort of familiar.  It is possible that I played through it years ago, but I don't really remember for sure.  Was this the module with the rakasta in it?
2. Reasonably experienced in 4e- in one tt campaign and in Living 4e and Living Eberron 4e here on ENworld.
3. Several possibilities (More ideas than opportunities to play them), mostly Martial and/or Primal.  Top contenders are: Elf whirling Barbarian, Human hybrid Warlord|Fighter (tempest), Goliath (half-giant or half-ogre?)hybrid Barbarian|Warden, Eladrin TacLord


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

Vertexx69 said:


> I've always played my monks as mentally disciplined as opposed to psychic, but a deva avenger (skinned as a blond haired blue eyed girl named Angel) could be interesting.




Either of those would be fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

Completed my entry. Was a bit in a rush as I posted it 



Walking Dad said:


> 1) No.
> 2) Yes, playing in LEB/LEW and other games. Tried to DM once.
> 3) Very interested in a human paladin / cavalier


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

Rhun said:


> 3. No clue at this point really. What is the easiest class to play?




Hmm.  That's an interesting question.  I would normally point someone towards a Rogue or Ranger, but some Defenders can be pretty easy to play.  The catch with Defenders (Fighter, Warden, Swordmage, etc) is that they tend to have interrupts and other fiddly things to worry about.  Strikers (your Rogue, Ranger, Avenger, Barbarian) tend to be "fire and forget" types.  Controllers (Wizard, Invoker) tend to be fairly easy to play as well.

It might be OK to wait to see what others make.  As I posted earlier, it's perfectly fine with me for you guys to try to put together a cohesive group on your own.

I feel like I'm probably going to have 6-8 PCs in this game.


----------



## Insight (Mar 25, 2011)

pathfinderq1 said:


> I'd be interested in getting in on this as well, if there is still room.  I won't be around much this weekend so my character building will be a bit slow, however.




Don't worry too much about that.  I wasn't planning on making a decision this weekend, anyway.



> 1. The cover seems sort of familiar.  It is possible that I played through it years ago, but I don't really remember for sure.  Was this the module with the rakasta in it?




Yes, that's the one.



> 3. Several possibilities (More ideas than opportunities to play them), mostly Martial and/or Primal.  Top contenders are: Elf whirling Barbarian, Human hybrid Warlord|Fighter (tempest), Goliath (half-giant or half-ogre?)hybrid Barbarian|Warden, Eladrin TacLord




Those all sound fine to me.  Just make a decision on which one you really want to play in this adventure (keeping in mind what sort of adventure it is) and let me know.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

Oooh, Ooooh, Ooooh! I'm interested!!  [not to even mention that you sorta OWE me a game, Insight! ]

1.  I have no experiece at all with the module.  When the Expert Set came out, I was already playing the Advanced game, so I considered it beneath me. 
2.  I'm playing in 3 4E games, industrygothica's (human cleric), renau1g's (tiefling avenger), and Scotley's (human paladin), and DMing one, so I hope I have a fair amount of experience, but I'm certainly no expert.  [And, I hadn't realized this until just now, but all the characters I've played so far have been divine characters, eek!]  And I just remembered that I also played a 4E Dwarf Cleric in a very short-lived game that was run by ... somebody, maybe renau1g?  Ahh, maybe not him after all?  I can't remember. *shrug*
3.  What I'd ideally like to play is a Halfling Sorcerer -- little bitty charismatic dude who thinks he's 7 feet tall / 350 pounds and acts like it, too, and who has training in the Intimidate Skill and loves to use it!    He goes by the name "Nut," and his favorite saying is: 'Hey, I'm a tough nut to crack.'  What he doesn't tell folks is that his given name is actually "Filbert."


----------



## tiornys (Mar 26, 2011)

Conversion of old adventures!  Color me interested.

1) No.
2) Lots of live experience in home games and LFR, some recent PBP experience.
3) I like filling party holes, and am generally happy in any role.  This game gets me on a nostalgia kick, so I'm likely to go with something iconic.  If there are no real holes (or the concept fits the hole), I'll probably try updating my 2nd ed. Elf Fighter/Mage Bladesinger (probably as a Swordmage or Swordmage|Wizard).


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> 3.  What I'd ideally like to play is a Halfling Sorcerer -- little bitty charismatic dude who thinks he's 7 feet tall / 350 pounds and acts like it, too, and who has training in the Intimidate Skill and loves to use it!    He goes by the name "Nut," and his favorite saying is: 'Hey, I'm a tough nut to crack.'  What he doesn't tell folks is that his given name is actually "Filbert."




That sounds great, Leif.


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

tiornys said:


> 3) I like filling party holes,




Careful!  Eric's grandma doesn't like that sort of talk 



> and am generally happy in any role.  This game gets me on a nostalgia kick, so I'm likely to go with something iconic.  If there are no real holes (or the concept fits the hole), I'll probably try updating my 2nd ed. Elf Fighter/Mage Bladesinger (probably as a Swordmage or Swordmage|Wizard).




That sounds fine.  I don't know how many Defenders we have so far.  I think I'd like a maximum of two, but with hybrids and stuff, 2.5 would probably be OK as well.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2011)

*1. Whether or not you ever played the original module (not a deterrent if you have).*

I don't think I have, but when I was playing 2e in college I didn't pay a lot of attention to what modules the DM was using, and I know he was using a lot of old Mystara stuff.

*2. Your experience with 4th edition (not a BIG deterrent if you haven't)*

Played a tabletop character to 11th level (unfortunately, one of the people in our group really doesn't like 4e). I've got an active LEB character (and and another waiting in the tavern) and another active 4e PBP character. Was involved in some games that flamed out early (including your Dark Sun game).

*3. What Race and Class you'd be interested in playing (see character creation, below).*

Human artificer, I think.


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

*SEMI REQUIRED READING*
This information is taken from (and somewhat modified from) what is found in the X-1 module, "The Isle of Dread" and concerns the "known world" aka Mystara.  I am _ONLY_ using the information below as backgrounds for your characters.  Further information from gazetters and such may be used at a later time (but probably not).

Each character should be from one of these places.

*The Principalities of Glantri*: Glantri is a magocracy; that is, the princes and princesses who rule the state are all high level arcanists.  The rulers are more concerned with rituals and magical research than ruling.  Most decisions are left to local councils of elders and the princely stewards.  The princes and princesses do not trust each other and live in a state of uneasy truce.  The Principalities of Glantri are most similar to Medieval Europe.  _Typical Characters_: Any sort of arcane class, few martial and divine, humans, half-elves, elves, and eladrin.

*Ethengar Khanate*: The Ethengar are nomadic herders of horses, cattle, and goats.  They are divided into small family clans.  Usually, the clans raid and quarrel with one another, but occasionally, a strong leader (khan) emerges to unite the entire Ethengar people into a strong "nation".  The Ethengar Khanate is similar to the Mongols, Huns, and Turks of Medieval times.  _Typical Characters_: Martial and primal classes, humans, goliaths, half-orcs.

*Heldann Freeholds*: The Heldann are a barbaric, fair-haired people who hunt, fish, and raise crops on isolated farms.  They are similar to Medieval Iceland.  _Typical Characters_: Martial and primal classes, humans, goliaths, perhaps some dwarves.

*Kingdom of Vestland, Kingdom of Ostland, and the Soderfjord Jarls*: Each of these states is composed of many petty "kingdoms" that are loosely united under one ruler.  The people of these kingdoms prize individualism, physical strength, and prowess in combat.  They are similar to the Vikings.  _Typical Characters_: Martial and some primal classes, humans, a smattering of dwarves and goliaths.

*Rockhome*: Rockhome is the homeland of the dwarves.  It stretches throughout the northern Altan Tepes Mountains.  The dwarves have built and maintain a caravan road through the mountains.  They charge a toll from all who pass.  _Typical Characters_: Dwarves, anything.

*Atruaghin Clans*: These grassy plateau, forest, and hilly regions next to the sea are inhabited by herders, hunters, and fishermen who live in small villages.  All the villagers claim to be descended from the great hero, Atruaghin.  If threatened by war, they will unite under a temporary ruler.  _Typical Characters_: Mostly primal with some divine and martial, few arcane, mostly humans, elves, half-elves, and half-orcs.

*Republic of Darokin*: This republic is centered around the capital, Darokin.  Its wealth is based on trade from Lake Amsorak (the large inland lake), the Streel River, the eastern caravan route, and sea trade filtering in through the Malpheggi Swamp.  They resemble Venice or Genoa in Medieval Italy.  _Typical Characters_: Arcane, divine, and martial classes, humans and half-elves, few other demihumans.

*Alfheim*: This is the homeland of the elves and eladrin.  The elven king rules the great forest of Canolbarth.  Because Canolbarth is tended by the elves, it is far larger than a natural forest in this area would be.  Darokin pays the elves to protect the caravan route through the forest to Selenica.  _Typical Characters_: Elves, eladrin, half-elves, and gnomes of any classes.

*Emirate of Ylaruam*: Ylaruam is built in the middle of the largest oasis in the Alasiyan Desert.  It is the center of caravan routes crossing from north to south and east to west and is controlled by the Emir of Ylaruam and his royal family.  It is similar to the Arabic desert states or the Central Asian states of Palmyra, Damascus, or Samarkand.  _Typical Characters_: Primal mostly, with some martial and divine, humans and a small sample of dwarves and goliaths.

*The Five Shires*: This is the homeland of the halflings.  This area is ruled by a council of five sheriffs who each control a shire.  Four times a year, the sheriffs meet at a great feast and there decide shirewide policy by vote.  _Typical Characters_: Halflings of any classes.

*Grand Duchy of Karameikos*: This part of the continent is a wild and unsettled land claimed by Duke Stephan Karameikos.  In reality, little of the land is under the Duke's control.  Large areas are overrun with monsters and hostile humanoids.  _Typical Characters_: Nearly anything brave enough to live there.

*Kingdom of Ierendi*: The trading ships of Ierendi rival those of Thyatis.  The kingdom sports a magnificent royal palace carved from pure white coral.  The king and queen of the land are usually popular adventurer-heroes.  They are figureheads, however, holding little actual power.  Certain aristocratic families hold the real power in Ierendi, making it more of an oligarchy.  _Typical Characters_: Humans and half-elves of any classes.

*Minothrad Guilds*: The Minothrad island cluster is a syndicracy; the government is run by the heads of various trading guilds.  Minothrad is closely allied with Thyatis.  _Typical Characters_: Martial and primal classes, humans, half-elves, and half-orcs.

*Empire of Thyatis*: The empire of Thyatis is an autocracy.  The emperor holds absolute power, but his decisions must allow for the desires of powerful nobles and for the threat of mob riots over unfavorable laws.  The city of Thyatis is built beside a large canal that separates the southern peninsula from the mainland.  Thyatis is most similar to Medieval Byzantium.  _Typical Characters_: Martial classes, some arcane and divine, humans and a small sample of other demihumans.

[sblock=SOMEWHAT LEGIBLE MAP]






[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

*Nut, Halfling Sorcerer*

I'm thinking that Nut was born and spent his early life in the low rolling hills of the Five Shires, but got bored there eventually, and bounced on over to Specularum where he thought he could find some _real_ action. 

"Grand Duchy of Karameikos" and "Specularum" are place names that do ring major bells in my head.  I don't think I actually played any games there, but I've seen and possibly own the Grand Duchy product and I probably at least had a campaign planned in my head to be set there.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm thinking Angel hails from the Empire of Thyatis, and is a problem solver or mid-level functionary in the empreror's court. Her angelic features lead her to style herself as a divine messenger to throw off the suspicions of the people she happens to be moving amongst. [sblock=Description]Her elegant, silken white robe accents her opalescently pale skin and pale blue eyes. The shining gold hilt of the massive full blade strapped diagonally across her back and golden bladed bracers and greaves she wears bring out the yellow highlights in her long, strait platinum-blonde hair that pours like a waterfall down over the wide blade that is almost the same height as its wielder. A set of diaphanous wings that can be manually opened, are usually closed at her back, experty attached to any outfit she happen to be wearing.[sblock=Background] While retrieving a forgotten key doesn't sound like a job worthy of any band 
of intrepid adventurers, things are never as easy as they sound in the honeyed 
songs. In a bard's tale sung longingly by the quavering firelight of a warm 
tavern hearth. But this was no ordinary key...

 The Emperor heard tell of an ancient kingdom far to the north, lost to the mists
of wars that had been perpetually raging for the last several centuries. At the 
center of this kingdom sat the Palace of the Golden Lion. A sprawling castle cut 
from the living rock in the side of the very mountains on which it was built. 
The castle had been abandoned when massive earthquakes hit the valley of the lion,
sending it's denizens screaming from the land. And in their haste they had left 
behind a magnificent device that his grace wanted at all costs.

 So the Emperor sent for the greatest group of adventurers still living that he 
had heard of - The Gambit of the Coin. A ragtag group of heroes and anti-heroes
that held each other in check with a balance light and dark forces. They were allowed 
entrance to the citadel of Thyatis and ushered into a deep vault that few had 
ever been privy to view. Each was definitely a unique individual, but they moved 
as a single unit that had crossed many a field of battle in their time.

 At the center of the gambit strode the towering Grant, a Goliath paladin wrapped in
shining plate armor and carrying a veritable wall of a silver shield on his left arm. 
Ever at his right hand was his companion Roger, a jolly round human cleric of the sun
who liked his drink and loved to laugh. To the left of the paladin walked an equally
impressive dark warlord the by name of Relion who looked like he could whip any 
company into a murderous frenzy. 

 Bracketed by the pair of towering warriors was the swarthy enchantress Mahbooba (JustKim), 
who could charm a starving man right out of his last crumb of bread while he smiled 
all the while. And on each edge of the group, like the two faces of the coin for
which they were named, stalked the sisters Angel (Me) and Demona (StoneGod). 
As far from each other as they could get while still travelling together. Demona's 
raging warlock fire was barely contained beneath her wild red hair and shadowy leather armor. 
Angel on the other hand was the model of an avenger's pristine order wrapped 
around deadly intent. 

 A line of emperial guards stood between the group and a colossal object draped in
a royal purple cloth. The chamber has a shaft that rises all the way out the top 
of the citadel, to a tiny circle of sky several hundred feet over their heads. 
The emperor's regent enters and orders the tarp pulled aside, revealing a single
flawless crystal over 30ft tall with a circular pattern carved into its base.

After being shown the dimensions of the key and being told that it looked like a
shield, and told approximately where the valley was reputed to be, the gambit is 
given a treasury writ for a large sack of platinum and sent on their merry way to 
adventure. They travel beyond the boundaries of the empire and the northern deserts,
to find the mountain range and finally the valley itself.

The palace itself was in complete ruin and half collapsed from the savage quakes
that transformed this masterful piece of art into crumbled hints of walls that had 
long since been taken over by dryder bandits and their monstrous hordes of spiderlings.
The upper spires had been turned into nesting poles by an entire flock of wyverns, 
and the deep reccesses of the ancient kingdom were still shaken by the very earth 
itself from time to time. The walls spiderwebbed with cracks, in testament to how
close this place was to claiming whatever secrets it still held forever.

An invading army had claimed the stone as a trophy not long after the palace had 
been abandoned, but the key to unlocking the power of the crystal had never been found.
Rending a path through the army of spiders and their much more frightening masters,
the Gambit of the Coin scoured the palace, causing more than one cave-in along the way
before having to face the devastating power of the driders themselves. 

Grant, Roger and Relion were all killed in the final battle, but the ladies of the coin
managed to find the shield and escape with their lives...barely. Harried by wyverns
they fled the valley and presented the shield to the emperor himself. Accepting
positions in his guard, they have been problem solvers for the emperor of Thyatis
ever since.[/sblock][sblock=Angel, the Avenger]Angel
Deva (Skinned as human) Retribution Avenger
Level 6
HP: 54 (bloodied 27)

STR 13 (+1)
CON 10 (+0)
DEX 08 (-1)
INT 18 (+4)
WIS 20 (+5)
CHA 10 (+0)
[sblock=Def Calc]]AC equation: 26 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (2) + feat (4) + race/class 3(4) + 1/2 (3)
Fort equation: 15 + stat (1) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class 1(2) + 1/2 (3)
Ref equation: 18 + stat (4) + armor (0) + enhancement (1) + feat (0) + race/class 1(2) + 1/2 (3)
Will equation: 19 + stat (5) + armor (0) + enhancement (0) + feat (0) + race/class 1(2) + 1/2 (3)[/sblock]
AC: 26(27)
Fort: 15(16)
Ref: 19(20)
Will: 19(20)

TRAINED SKILLS
Heal +13, Perception +15, Religion +14, Stealth +7
UNTRAINED SKILLS
History +9

Initiative: +2

Healing surges: 7 (value: 13)

Feats
1. Unarmored Agility
2. Weapon Proficiency (Guantlet Axe)
3. Weapon Profieiency (Full Blade)
4. Versatile Expertise (Heavy Blade/Holy Symbol)

Attack equation: 1/2 (3) + stat (5) + enhancement (2) + feat (0) + misc. (3)
Attack bonus: 13

Damage equation: stat (5) + enh (2) + feat (0)
Damage bonus: damage die + 7

ABILITIES
Armor of Faith - AC +3
Astral Majesty - Angel gets a +1 to all defenses vs attacks made by bloodied creatures.
Astral Resistance - Resistance 8 necrotic/radiant dmg.
Censure of Retribution - Gain +4 dmg vs OoE target for each other enemy that hits Angel TENT.
Channel Divinity - 1/encounter.
- Abjure Undead 
- Divine Guidance - Give ally within 10sq 2 attack rolls vs Angels OoE target.
Immortal Origin - Considered an immortal creature.
Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes - add 1d6 to an attack/save/skill/ability check.
Oath of Enmity - Gain ability to roll 2 melee attacks, using either result against 1 target within 10sq.
- Lasts until end of encounter or until enemy dies, then OoE becomes available for use again.


At-Will
Bond of Retribution: +14 vs AC, 1d12+8 and deal 7 radiant dmg to the 1st other enemy that attacks Angel BENT.
Radiant Vengeance: Ranged 10 +10 vs Ref, 1d8+6 radiant and Angel Gains 5 THP.

Encounter
R Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes: +1d6 to an attack/save/skill/ability check as minor action.
C Abjure Undead: +10 vs Will, 4d10+6 Radiant dmg to one undead within 5sq + pull it 6sq & Immobilize TENT.
1 Avenging Echo: +14 vs AC, 1d12+8 and TENT, any enemy that attacks or ends its turn adjacent to Angel takes 12 radiant dmg.
3 Halo of Fire: +14 vs AC, 2d12+7 and TENT, any enemy that ends its turn adjacent to Angel takes 11 fire dmg.

Daily
1 Temple of Light: +14 vs AC, 2d12+8 and burst2 zone TEE that moves with the target. Angel deals +1d6 to any enemy in zone.
2 Silver Shadow: Gain 11THP and concealment that lasts until Angel has 0THP.
5 Nine Souls of Wrath: +14 vs AC, 2d12+7 Miss=1/2 dmg. TEE any enemy that end its turn adjacent to Angel gains vulnerable 5 to all dmg TENT.
6 Wrath of the Divine: When critted, Angel deals equal dmg to OoE target within 10sq.

Background: +2 Perception

Equipment
+2 Bloodclaw Fullblade (Lvl7)
+2 Magic Cloth Armor (Lvl6)
+1 Gauntlet Axe of Rythm (Lvl3)
Shard of Radiance (lvl3)
+1 Magic Holy Symbol (Lvl1)
280g[/sblock][/sblock] Maybe she has a sister in the same line of work, but who has tailored her look toward the other end of the divine spectrum with a tiara sporting horns and a tail sewn to her belt? (what do you think SG?)


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

drothgery said:


> *3. What Race and Class you'd be interested in playing (see character creation, below).*
> 
> Human artificer, I think.




I don't normally like Artificers, but you played in my Dark Sun game AND you're from San Diego (my home town), so I kinda have to allow it!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> And I just remembered that I also played a 4E Dwarf Cleric in a very short-lived game that was run by ... somebody, maybe renau1g?  Ahh, maybe not him after all?  I can't remember. *shrug*




The game wasn't short lived, just your dwarf's time in it.  It started in August 2009, my longest foray as DM here, we've gone from 4th to (at least) 10th (in Velmont's case). 

Mowgli's actually still playing in it, his PC took your spot. They're just confronting the leader of the cult of Khyber, the group that attacked the village you were in. There's only 1 of the 5 initial members who played all the way through (Vemont's PC), but Mowgli joined in Nov. that year.

Can't believe it's been about 20 months or so.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2011)

Insight said:


> I don't normally like Artificers, but you played in my Dark Sun game AND you're from San Diego (my home town), so I kinda have to allow it!



Cool. Though I've never actually played an artificer in 4e, so why don't you like them (as a DM; as a player, it's somewhat difficult to set one up that avoids juggling an implement and a weapon, though I think I'd be building a staff-user who mostly focues on conjurations and summons)? 

My line of thought was pretty was
- I like arcane characters
- swordmages, sorcerers, and wizards had already been proposed
- despite my Dark Sun character, I'm not really a big fan of warlocks
- the proposed characters seemed short on leaders
- I don't have the temperment to run a bard well

Not sure whether it would make more sense to build him as from Glantri (say, a third or fourth son of a lesser mage lord) or from Darokin (in the employee of a major merchant House).


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

This post lists what race/class combos players have proposed thus far.  Four Three Two One player has not made a definite decision.  I would recommend doing so by Thursday or Friday of next week (March 31st / April 1st).

EDIT: At this point, we have 11 prospective players.  I'd like to take on one more prospect at the most, giving me an even dozen to choose from.  I may cut off idea submissions on Monday, though.


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Cool. Though I've never actually played an artificer in 4e, so why don't you like them (as a DM; as a player, it's somewhat difficult to set one up that avoids juggling an implement and a weapon, though I think I'd be building a staff-user who mostly focues on conjurations and summons)?




I don't really like using setting-specific races or classes outside their setting.  But in this case, I'm going to allow it.  I would NOT, for the record, allow Warforged, Genasi, Muls, Thri-Kreens, etc.  I can see allowing classes to a certain extent, but I draw the line on setting-specific races.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm thinking maybe a half-orc rogue for me. Would that fit in?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pencil me in for melee/striker- either an elf whirling barbarian or goliath barbarian/warden (less a defender hybrid, more a striker that happens to mark).  I'll get more detailed after this weekend is over...  Normally my go-to character ideas for the outdoors style would be elf archer ranger or predator druid, but I'm already playing both fairly successfully.


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I'm thinking maybe a half-orc rogue for me. Would that fit in?




Sure.  I don't see a problem with that idea.


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Pencil me in for melee/striker- either an elf whirling barbarian or goliath barbarian/warden (less a defender hybrid, more a striker that happens to mark).  I'll get more detailed after this weekend is over...  Normally my go-to character ideas for the outdoors style would be elf archer ranger or predator druid, but I'm already playing both fairly successfully.




OK that sounds great!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

Insight said:


> Sure.  I don't see a problem with that idea.




Great. I'll flesh the concept out a bit so I am at least partially ready when you give character build requirements.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2011)

Insight said:


> I don't really like using setting-specific races or classes outside their setting. But in this case, I'm going to allow it. I would NOT, for the record, allow Warforged, Genasi, Muls, Thri-Kreens, etc. I can see allowing classes to a certain extent, but I draw the line on setting-specific races.




I guess I really don't think of the classes in 4e settting books (Swordmage in the FRPG, Artificer in the EPG, and probably the new Bladesinger coming in Neverwinter) as setting-specific. And even races get a bit funky.

Frex, Shifters were orginally printed in 3.5 ECS; they showed up in the 4e PH2. Eberron race or generic race?

I don't know where drow debuted in 1e, but it certainly wasn't FR (even if the most famous drow in D&D fiction is from FR). Nonetheless, they appeared in print in 4e in the FRPG. Forgotten Realms race or generic race?


----------



## Insight (Mar 26, 2011)

drothgery said:


> I guess I really don't think of the classes in 4e settting books (Swordmage in the FRPG, Artificer in the EPG, and probably the new Bladesinger coming in Neverwinter) as setting-specific. And even races get a bit funky.
> 
> Frex, Shifters were orginally printed in 3.5 ECS; they showed up in the 4e PH2. Eberron race or generic race?
> 
> I don't know where drow debuted in 1e, but it certainly wasn't FR (even if the most famous drow in D&D fiction is from FR). Nonetheless, they appeared in print in 4e in the FRPG. Forgotten Realms race or generic race?




For the record, neither would be allowed in this game as they are too "monstery" for my theme.  I would say Drow are "generic" as they have appeared in more than one setting.  For me, Shifters are "lycanthrope-lite", so I don't have a specific setting in mind for them.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

drothgery said:


> I don't know where drow debuted in 1e, but it certainly wasn't FR (even if the most famous drow in D&D fiction is from FR). Nonetheless, they appeared in print in 4e in the FRPG. Forgotten Realms race or generic race?




Drow first appeared in the adventure module Against the Giants, if I'm not mistaken...and then later in the 1E Fiend Folio. With that said, they were first mentioned in the 1E Monster Manual under the Elf heading.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay...we have a need for a Defender or Controller...

I don't think we need another striker. Since psionics are out, can't do a battlemind or psion...

We have a wizard...and either a swordmage or a swordmage/wizard hybrid...

We have a druid, but it's a Leader druid...

Hmmm...

Let me think on this.

Perhaps a Hunter! That's ranger-like, well suited to elves, and is apparently a Controller...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just realized I never answered your opening questions. How dare I be so remiss? 

*1)* I have never even heard of the original module.

*2)* I have quite a bit of 4ED experience at this point. I'm currently playing a mounted Martial defender (4-7), a primal controller (4-5), and a pure arcane controller (4). I have also played a mob control striker (3-6) in an arena game.

3) I have made my decision to go for *Angel, the Deva Avenger of **Retribution* (reskinned to look more human if need be). I built her last night (using standard 22 point buy) just to see what I could do with the deva avenger combo, and wow she came out tough.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

drothgery said:


> I don't know where drow debuted in 1e, but it certainly wasn't FR





Rhun said:


> Drow first appeared in the adventure module Against the Giants, if I'm not mistaken...and then later in the 1E Fiend Folio. With that said, they were first mentioned in the 1E Monster Manual under the Elf heading.



Rhun is correct, except that when the modules were first released, the one where drow were first mentioned was known as "Hall of the Fire Giant King" and they appeared in full force in "Descent Into the Depths of the Earth."



Vertexx69 said:


> I built her last night (using standard 22 point buy) just to see what I could do with the deva avenger combo, and wow she came out tough.



Speaking of which, is 22 point-buy the correct method of character creation for all of us?  And was starting level mentioned already?  Any other tweaks pertaining to character creation, such as determining hp, etc?


----------



## Insight (Mar 27, 2011)

Leif said:


> Speaking of which, is 22 point-buy the correct method of character creation for all of us?  And was starting level mentioned already?  Any other tweaks pertaining to character creation, such as determining hp, etc?




The very first post states 6th level for characters.  I'll be using the standard point buy for ability scores and the standard "wealth for higher level characters" rules.  Everything else should be fairly automatic.  I guess I should make mention of feats and class options.  Use the latest version of whatever feats you're interested in.   Make sure to check Essentials for the newer versions of expertise feats and some defensive feats, where applicable.  I am allowing "general" background options, as long as they fit into the "known world" setting and are at least somewhat heroic in nature (no "hired killers", please).

No full characters posted until I have announced the roster.


----------



## Insight (Mar 27, 2011)

Vertexx69 said:


> 3) I have made my decision to go for *Angel, the Deva Avenger of **Retribution* (reskinned to look more human if need be). I built her last night (using standard 22 point buy) just to see what I could do with the deva avenger combo, and wow she came out tough.




Your character will BE a human, but use the Deva racials.  There are no Deva in this setting.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 27, 2011)

Insight said:


> Your character will BE a human, but use the Deva racials.  There are no Deva in this setting.



Works for me


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2011)

Ummm, ok, Insight, I'll do my best with the Essentials updates to PH rules.  I have Heroes of the Fallen Lands, Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms and the Rules Compendium.  If there are any more changes that, say, have only appeared via D&D Insider or something, then I'll need to be informed of those, please.


----------



## Insight (Mar 27, 2011)

Leif said:


> Ummm, ok, Insight, I'll do my best with the Essentials updates to PH rules.  I have Heroes of the Fallen Lands, Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms and the Rules Compendium.  If there are any more changes that, say, have only appeared via D&D Insider or something, then I'll need to be informed of those, please.




That should be sufficient.  I'll be able to help people who do not have access to DDI.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2011)

*Leif's Filbert "Nut" Horwag, Halfling Sorcerer*

"Nut" was born in the Five Shires but moved to Specularum when he was in his late teens to find more excitement, get access to better chicks, and for the spicier ethnic foods.

[sblock=crunch coming but not here yet]
22 point buy is indeed _PH_ standard for 4E stats, and standard gold for equipment.

Oh, and I think I might have a 3pp Halfling book, can I use it if I do?
No dice!  Eladrin, Tiefling, and Dragonborn I have, no Halflings! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

Insight said:


> That should be sufficient.  I'll be able to help people who do not have access to DDI.




What is DDI?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

Rhun said:


> What is DDI?



D&D Insider.

Access to the online compendium with all errated gaming material, the e-magazines and the online character builder.

We should not make characters yet, right, Insight?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> We should not make characters yet, right, Insight?






Insight said:


> No full characters posted until I have announced the roster.




Here you go


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

So I assume DDI is something you have to subscribe to, right? Not like a d20 SRD?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

Rhun said:


> So I assume DDI is something you have to subscribe to, right? Not like a d20 SRD?



Yes


----------



## stonegod (Mar 28, 2011)

Rhun said:


> So I assume DDI is something you have to subscribe to, right? Not like a d20 SRD?



Correct. You get all or nothing for $5-10 a month (don't remember). You can use the compendium to search, and look at skills (and maybe some PH1 stuff) for free, but most of it is locked up.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Correct. You get all or nothing for $5-10 a month (don't remember). You can use the compendium to search, and look at skills (and maybe some PH1 stuff) for free, but most of it is locked up.




Alright, cool. Maybe if I get to the point that I am totally down with 4E I'll go for it. For now, I'll let you guys all tell me what to do.


----------



## Insight (Mar 28, 2011)

It doesn't look like we've gotten any _new_ interest since Friday.  Therefore, I'm cutting off any new prospective players as of the end of today (Monday 3/28).

Any of you who have submitted a race/class combo should know something soon.  I believe we only have one prospect who has _not_ submitted an idea.

BTW, Scotley has a standing invite to join this game at any time, even after we get started.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 28, 2011)

Insight said:


> It doesn't look like we've gotten any _new_ interest since Friday.  Therefore, I'm cutting off any new prospective players as of the end of today (Monday 3/28).
> 
> Any of you who have submitted a race/class combo should know something soon.  I believe we only have one prospect who has _not_ submitted an idea.




Good thing I found this thread today!

1. I have not played the module
2. DMing one live eberron game, playing in L4W & LEB here, prepping another game here, a few games days and one off's.
3. Half-Orc Brawler Fighter.


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Good thing I found this thread today!
> 
> 1. I have not played the module
> 2. DMing one live eberron game, playing in L4W & LEB here, prepping another game here, a few games days and one off's.
> 3. Half-Orc Brawler Fighter.




We have our 12th and final contestant!

No more new players as of now.  I'll spend the rest of this week deciding on a party composition.


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Between the 12 submissions, we have the following:

Controller x2
Defender x3 (I am putting tiornys in this group since his listed options are mostly Defender-y)
Leader x2
Striker x5

If we have 8 PCs, and I have this thing about pairing up Defenders with Leaders (1:1 ratio is my preference), I think we are likely to have 2 Defenders and 2 Leaders.  That's half the party right there.  I'll probably go with 1 Controller and 3 Strikers to flesh it out.  If anyone is interested in a hybrid Leader with whatever they chose, that would also be a plus (I think we could probably use a little more heals with 8 PCs).


----------



## JustKim (Mar 29, 2011)

Although I can't become a hybrid as a mage enchanter, I could move around my ability scores and multiclass into shaman, then take the mending spirit feat for a 1/encounter heal. I can give up a couple of feats without sacrificing anything as a controller.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 29, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Although I can't become a hybrid as a mage enchanter, I could move around my ability scores and multiclass into shaman, then take the mending spirit feat for a 1/encounter heal. I can give up a couple of feats without sacrificing anything as a controller.




I wouldn't worry too much about it. If one leader is supposed to be standard for 5 PCs, two ought to be okay for 8. And while Artificers don't have cleric-level awesome healing, they are pretty useful for shifting healing surges from characters who were lucky or just had a lot of surges to those who were unlucky or didn't have many surges and managed to get hit (at least in theory).


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got my fighter designed to be a monster to drop, might go in and tweak him some, maybe swap his utilities around some.


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

drothgery said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it. If one leader is supposed to be standard for 5 PCs, two ought to be okay for 8. And while Artificers don't have cleric-level awesome healing, they are pretty useful for shifting healing surges from characters who were lucky or just had a lot of surges to those who were unlucky or didn't have many surges and managed to get hit (at least in theory).




I should rephrase that to state that it would _help_ to have a third character who can dole out some heals.  That could be in the form of a Paladin (one with Lay on Hands) or a hybrid Leader of some kind.  It could also be a multiclassed Leader, I suppose.

It's not a requirement, so don't feel like you have to completely change your character concept if it wouldn't make sense to do so.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

Insight said:


> I should rephrase that to state that it would _help_ to have a third character who can dole out some heals.  That could be in the form of a Paladin (one with Lay on Hands) ...




A Cavalier is a Paladin variant. And one encounter power let me take all damage from a single attack (that is reduced later) and another Power (Restore Vitality) is surgeless healing.

Taking the virtue of Sacrifice also adds another encounter healing power (Spirit of Sacrifice).


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> A Cavalier is a Paladin variant. And one encounter power let me take all damage from a single attack (that is reduced later) and another Power (Restore Vitality) is surgeless healing.
> 
> Taking the virtue of Sacrifice also adds another encounter healing power (Spirit of Sacrifice).




Those both sound good.  I haven't read through the Cavalier much, so that is helpful information.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

So Insight, did you want full builds at this point?


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Rhun said:


> So Insight, did you want full builds at this point?




Not yet.  If you want to give more information about your class (such as which class feature options you might take or multiclassing feats), that would be all right.

I plan to have a decision made rather quickly on the party composition; if you're clever, you can probably do the math on who is IN at this point (see my prior post).


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, I've got a bit more focused idea. A half-elf, bear-companion Sentinal. A number of heal-focused powers.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2011)

Mew. Maybe I should have stuck with a normal ranger. 

Oh well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

That is a pretty cool pic!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Mew. Maybe I should have stuck with a normal ranger.
> 
> Oh well. Fingers crossed.



You've got a good chance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

[sblock=Possible Cavalier Sheet]




But with plate armor

level 6
Human, Paladin
Cavalier Virtue of Sacrifice
Human Power Selection: Bonus At-Will Power
Birth - Among Another Race: Among Another Race (Elf)
Background: Birth - Among Another Race (Among Another Race (Elf))


FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 19, Con 11, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 17.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 11, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 16.


AC: 25 Fort: 21 Reflex: 20 Will: 20
HP: 56 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 14

TRAINED SKILLS
Intimidate +11, Endurance +8, Diplomacy +11, Athletics +10, Perception +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana +2, Bluff +6, Dungeoneering +3, Heal +3, History +2, Insight +3, Nature +3, Religion +2, Stealth +2, Streetwise +6, Thievery +2

FEATS
Human: Heavy Blade Expertise
Level 1: Improved Defenses
Level 2: Mounted Combat
Level 4: Armor Finesse
Level 6: Improved Steed (Celestial Battle Tiger)

POWERS
Spirit of Sacrifice
Paladin at-will 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin at-will 1: Ardent Strike
Paladin at-will 1: Strike of Hope
Paladin encounter: Holy Smite
Paladin utility 2: Restore Vitality
Paladin utility 4: Summoned Steed
Paladin daily 5: Arc of Vengeance
Paladin utility 6: Shield of Discipline

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Dwarven Rimefire Plate Armor +2, Dynamic Longsword +2, Light Barding, Impenetrable Barding (heroic tier), Amulet of Life +1, Heavy Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

All -

I want to point out that you still have time to change your submission, if you choose to do so.

I'd like to make my decision by Thursday at the latest, so please have any changes to your race/class combo submitted by tomorrow evening (Wednesday).

Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2011)

Ranger!

Elf ranger!

Archer style, most likely. MAYBE beastmaster with some archery focus!

*gasp*


----------



## JustKim (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope I'm in too, I'm pretty excited about playing Isle of Dread. But if there's only 1 controller slot, one of us is going to get axed. 

The enchanter I want to play is named Nafije an-Noor Mahbooba.





Enchanters are mostly dedicated to moving enemies where we want them (5 squares at a time), and making them attack their allies. I can also cover the group for diplomacy, and get it to +17 or more. I enjoy playing social characters so I wouldn't balk at the role of party diplomat.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah, if we end up with a heavy ranged party I may elect to swap out Bear companion for Wolf companion, if that's cool with you Insight.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2011)

Still going w/ my infernal hexblade. Been wanting to try them out for a while.


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Ah, if we end up with a heavy ranged party I may elect to swap out Bear companion for Wolf companion, if that's cool with you Insight.




Our defenders are all melee, of course.  I suspect that at least one of the strikers will be melee.  So, I think we're OK however you wish to go.


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

With Shayuri's switch today, we now have the following roles submitted:

Leader x2
Defender x3
Striker x6
Controller x1

Please note that I am not basing the roster _completely_ on role and there's a chance it will not be exactly what I stated earlier.  I just need to determine the best (and most diverse and fun) party I can with 8 PCs.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Insight said:


> Our defenders are all melee, of course.  I suspect that at least one of the strikers will be melee.  So, I think we're OK however you wish to go.




I was planning on my half-orc rogue as being a melee striker.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 29, 2011)

My artificer's working build is as a crossbow caster (though her daily powers are conjurations or summons); definitely a ranged leader.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2011)

Rhun said:


> So Insight, did you want full builds at this point?



Man, I sure hope he doesn't!  He said "no" to that earlier, but we've already gotten pretty darned 'crunchy' around here!  It will likely be at least this weekend before I can do justice to my Halfling Sorcerer.


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

Leif said:


> Man, I sure hope he doesn't!  He said "no" to that earlier, but we've already gotten pretty darned 'crunchy' around here!  It will likely be at least this weekend before I can do justice to my Halfling Sorcerer.




Because I want to give people some more time to tweak their submissions, I'm probably not announcing the roster until tonight at the earliest.  Until then, please don't post any full builds.  

I guess if you really want to post something, sblock it like Walking Dad did.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 30, 2011)

On deeper consideration (where I've failed to come up with a build that I like), and given the high level of interest, I'll go ahead and give up my spot.  Those who wind up playing, have fun!

t~


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2011)

Insight said:


> With Shayuri's switch today, we now have the following roles submitted:
> 
> Leader x2
> Defender x3
> ...




Well, if you go with 6 strikers 1 controller and 1 leader you can see if X can keep all these strikers alive.  

We had one of those in L4W, I think 4 strikers and 1 leader. It was a pretty fun adventure. Luckily we had two avengers, who have decent AC


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, this is pretty much a fait de compli, but with only one Controller in the mix, I think it's fairly safe to announce...

[drumroll]

*OUR FIRST ROSTER SPOT GOES TO...

JUSTKIM'S HUMAN ENCHANTER WIZARD!*

[/drumroll] [crash cymbal]

Congratulations and welcome to the game!

The rest of the roster will be announced shortly.

JustKim, please post a character build once you have a chance.  If you need any help, feel free to ask questions of me or any of the other players here.


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

The RG aka Rogue's Gallery is up for those of who who have been officially announced (that is just JustKIm at this point).  Once your spot is officially announced (and only then), please post the FINAL VERSION of your character there.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2011)

Huzzah! Congrats Justkim


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Huzzah! Congrats Justkim




What he said!


----------



## JustKim (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

FYI

I am going to start the IC thread as soon as I announce the roster.  

I DO NOT EXPECT YOU TO HAVE YOUR CHARACTERS FINALIZED BY THEN

But... the adventure opens with a skill challenge.  Before your character can ACT in the skill challenge, I need to have your finalized character posted in the RG thread.

Therefore, if you take too long to post your finalized character, you will miss out on some xp.

I expect the skill challenge to take a week or two to play out.  If your character does ANYTHING in the skill challenge, he/she will get full credit for the encounter.  If for some reason you can't get your character finalized in two weeks' time, he/she will be on the ship with a little less xp than everyone else.  It's not like you're going to miss the entire adventure.  Well... unless you somehow miss the ship.  We'll talk about that later.


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

Because we had one of the Defender candidates drop out, that leaves us with two.  Since I wanted two Defenders, that makes my job really easy.

Therefore, with no further ado, welcome

[drumroll]
*WALKING DAD'S HUMAN CAVALIER PALADIN*

and 

*ALMIGHTY FOON'S HALF-ORC BRAWLER FIGHTER*

to the game!

[/drumroll] [crash cymbal]

Welcome and congratulations for enduring this grueling process.  Now, get to posting characters!


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

Also, since we only had 2 Leaders submit for the game, and I have this strange rule about a 1:1 Leader to Defender ratio, that means...

[drumroll]
*RENAU1G'S HALF-ELF SENTINEL DRUID*

and 

*DROTHGERY'S HUMAN ARTIFICER*

are officially added as well!

[/drumroll] [crash cymbal]

Welcome and get to work!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 30, 2011)

5 down, 3 to go.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks. Cassi's mechanics posted in the RG thread (they won't change unless the DM objects); background details are still TBA.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats to the accepted players!


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

stonegod said:


> 5 down, 3 to go.




Yes, the remaining 3 spots are going to be the most difficult to decide.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2011)

Insight said:


> Yes, the remaining 3 spots are going to be the most difficult to decide.




They always are.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for choosing my character. Will have to re-check the items posted above (I think I still have some money to spent.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 30, 2011)

That reminds me; since the online character builder's interface is terrible for buying ritual components, Cassi doesn't have any listed on the PDF sheet I've posted in the RG thread or the .dnd4e file. But I will be editing the plain text to indicate some on-hand.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2011)

Dave - I was looking over your PC and we have a lot of similarities, I was going to select the Summoning Staff as well, grabbing very similar feats (Staff Expertise, Hafted Defense, and Improved Defenses) to you also...

I posted up my mini-stat block for combat posts in the RG, but my inlaws computer doesn't have software to convert a print to PDF to upload the full sheet. I'll do that tomorrow and get fluff done ASAP.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Dave - I was looking over your PC and we have a lot of similarities, I was going to select the Summoning Staff as well, grabbing very similar feats (Staff Expertise, Hafted Defense, and Improved Defenses) to you also...




Eh. As an artificer, if you don't go staff, you need to avoid weapon powers (which, admintedly, I mostly did; Cassi has only one weapon power, and I don't expect to use it much) or spend a feat to learn to use another weapon as an implement (swordmage multiclass, arcane implement prof feat, or something else along those lines) or juggle weapons and implements (and pay for both). And staffs have the only Essentials Expertise feat that works for both weapon and implement powers.

On the other hand, Sentinels don't seem to have any implement powers in HotFK, so unless you grabbed some powers designed for the PH2 druid, you really don't need a wepliment.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, artificers have been hosed since their introduction...one of the forgotten classes of 4e (along with Runepriests, Str-Clerics, Seekers, and Assassins).

The staff as weapon/implement is the same for the Sentinel too...at least the increased reach will let me hide behind my bear protector (who has lower defenses and hp than my PC )


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, artificers have been hosed since their introduction...one of the forgotten classes of 4e (along with Runepriests, Str-Clerics, Seekers, and Assassins).
> 
> The staff as weapon/implement is the same for the Sentinel too...at least the increased reach will let me hide behind my bear protector (who has lower defenses and hp than my PC )




If you only take sentinel powers, it's a non-issue, because there aren't any implement powers in HotFK. You only run into problems if you want to grab older druid powers. Though given Sentinel weapon profs, you can't really do a lot better than a staff without spending a feat anyway.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

I have decided that I've received too many good submissions and I am now expanding the roster to 9 PCs!

[clapping]
[/clapping]

Yes, yes.  I know it's nuts.  I'll have to make sure people are posting in a timely manner so that the game doesn't get derailed.

To whit, I am hereby announcing the REST OF THE ROSTER!

[clapping]
[/clapping]

[drumroll]

Please welcome...

*SHAYURI'S ELF RANGER*

*LEIF'S HALFLING SORCERER*

*STONEGOD'S TIEFLING (ahem, Human) HEXBLADE WARLOCK*

and

*RHUN'S HALF-ORC ROGUE*

[/drumroll] [crash cymbal]

Thanks to everyone who submitted a character concept for this adventure.  I wish I could have accepted all 12 of you, but it just isn't feasible.  Good luck to the rest of you in whatever games you find!

As for the four of you, get crackin' on posting some characters!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2011)

Skippy!

For the others (and anyone looking for a game), may I recommend Living Eberron, our 4E persistent world game (or the generic L4W, though I'm partial to LEB)? It's good times.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

"Get crackin'," he says, sheesh!  Thank you, Oh Insightful One!

I found this: 
[sblock=char gen stuff]


			
				Insight said:
			
		

> Character Creation:
> This module is set in the "Known World" aka Mystara, which is a very basic sword and sorcery sort of setting. There are no Warforged or Genasi or Kalashtar or Bladelings. Some Classes may also be prohibited (despite me liking the oddball Classes from time to time) based on this theme. At this time, no classes with the Psionic or Shadow power sources. The rest are open to debate.





			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Also, standard 4e 22 point buy confirmed here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/5508825-post49.html
> 
> First post says says 6th level, standard DMG1 starting equipment -- so a 7th level item, a 6th level item, a 5th level item, and 1000gp; and since Insight's already approved your race/class, you don't have to worry about running something that's not allowed.



[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> But that still doesn't tell us point by data for stats.  Are we using 4E standard for this, or are you going to be very generous and give us lots more?



In absence of the contrary, default it is.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

stonegod said:


> In absence of the contrary, default it is.



Awww, can't we at least give Insight a chance to surpise us all with his awesome beneficence?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

Also, standard 4e 22 point buy confirmed here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/5508825-post49.html

First post says says 6th level, standard DMG1 starting equipment -- so a 7th level item, a 6th level item, a 5th level item, and 1000gp; and since Insight's already approved your race/class, you don't have to worry about running something that's not allowed.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 31, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Skippy!
> 
> For the others (and anyone looking for a game), may I recommend Living Eberron, our 4E persistent world game (or the generic L4W, though I'm partial to LEB)? It's good times.




Good times what had there. Reminds me I still need to switch my L4W character over to the wiki entry. And finish my LEB characters approval >> Not to thread jack.

On topic! Thanks for the chance to play this Insight, I started D&D with 3rd so this is all new and shiny to me ;p, Stonegod, Rhun, methink's our character's will get along swimingly mechanic wise. Barook is a very I'll hold em while you beat em up character ;p. I'll have my character posted shortly. Should be interesting with two half-orcs in the party.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

If anyone is looking to link up histories, here are some possible ways your characters might know Cassi

 Your character has commissioned magic items from Ashonson's before
 Your character has some connection with the person who killed her husband and took a rather nice new magic blade without paying for it
 Your character lives in the city of Darokin and socializes in the same circles a magic item crafter or broker would


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Should be interesting with two half-orcs in the party.




And a half-elf..., I'll only hate half of your characters


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Insight, quick question. I've got a Flask of the Dragon's Breath, and it doesn't have a defense listed for its attack. I'm assuming it would be hitting Reflex. Can I get a call on this?

My character builder is kinda outdated, and my DDI sub is long since expired, source is dragon 365.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2011)

For linking w/ Skaros, here's some info I shared w/ Insight.[sblock=BG]I see Skaros as from the Principalities of Glantri. He is the last of a long disgraced princely line that performed heretical research even by Glantri standards; as such, he has fought of assassins and misinformed do-gooders that seek to end it. He is a bit decadent but very honorable. 

Due to the infamy that surrounds his line, he tends to keep away from high Glantri society, and probably travels often—he has a curiosity of the world. During his travels he was set upon by would be assassins, only to have them driven off by someone. Skaros swore to serve as his protector for a year in exchange. The person who saved Skaros is either one of the PCs or some random NPC. We'll call them "the Mage" for now.

Almost 1 Year Ago: On the border between Glantri and Darokin, Skaros is set upon by assassins. He is saved by the Mage and promises his service.

9 months ago: The mage and Skaros investigate ruins of a former academy of enchantment. It was thought destroyed by fire; turns out that the associate headmaster had opened a gate to the Hells in order to usurp control—it ended badly for everyone. The ruins contain some lost threads of enchantment magic, but also infernal monstrosities trapped in the Academy's destruction. Skaros' knowledge of the infernal plane assisted in their survival.

6 months ago: On the trail of a supposed survivor of the doomed academy, the mage and Skaros are caught up in the intrigues of aristocrats in the kingdom of Ierendi. Apparently a cabal of merchants were going to use aspects of the infernal ritual from the academy in order to dominate trade. After succesffuly infiltrating the cabal, the two adventurers managed to interrupt the ritual in media res underneath the Grand Courthouse of that city.

3 months ago: Having left Ierendi quickly, the two find themselves in Specularum. The mage was doing research on other possible survivors of the academy (one supposedly having fled south to the Duchy) when a necromantic plague hit the city. The mage set to finding the cause, and Skaros went to protect him. In a run down shrine of Pelor, they found their answer: A fallen priest whose ritual to bring his daughter back from death when horribly wrong. Putting down the undead-thing and destroying the tainted ritual book ended the disaster. [this is a good place to have met the other party members]

Nowish: Finding nothing but dead ends on survivors of the academy, the mage decides the matter to be closed. It was then they found the mysterious scroll that promised treasure...[/sblock]I think this works best with [MENTION=5478]JustKim[/MENTION] character, though it might w/ Dave's.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

stonegod said:


> I think this works best with @JustKim character, though it might w/ Dave's.



[sblock=idea]If JustKim doesn't want to tie Nafije to you character, I don't think it would work well for Cassi to be 'the Mage', but what might work is the late Mikel Ashonson (her recently deceased husband)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh well, once you have killed or scared off a couple, I'm around. just PM me. Congrats to those who were chosen, don't forget your other games just because of a shiny new one.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 31, 2011)

Since my character is a slave, I might not be able to provide the link you're looking for. Here's an idea though.

What if Nafije's master (a Thyatian wizard) took an interest in the research of Skaros' family and sends Nafije whenever Skaros needs help? From the master's perspective, Nafije is expendable and well suited to get information out of someone. But Nafije doesn't share the master's goals, and she does a suspiciously poor job of prying information out of Skaros.

I should tell you that Nafije is likely to be conflicted about fire magic and trafficking with fiends, as a follower of Al-Kalim. If you want that kind of tension, cool!


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

drothgery said:


> If anyone is looking to link up histories, here are some possible ways your characters might know Cassi
> 
> Your character lives in the city of Darokin and socializes in the same circles a magic item crafter or broker would



Dave (may I call you "Dave," and, indeed, is that even your name?), I'd like to tie-in my Halfling-Sorcerer-to-be-named-later with the idea above, if that's ok with you.  We can flesh out the details of their association a bit later, I guess.

Ummm, Sorcerers _can_ take item creation feats, can't they?  I guess my Halfling might well have learned the _Brew Potion_ feat at least, just to help provide the cash that his relocation to the city would have required?

And does anyone else have a question about why Insight chose to make this a rastafarian campaign?
["Ailse of Dread" = "I love dred" ????]


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's some information on Barook.

Hailing originally from the Empire of Thyatis, Barook moved to the Minothrad Guilds looking for work and to escape some unsavory fellow's that are after him. His hobbies include underground fighting rings, bar fights, and any opportunity for him to generally beat the tar out of uppity folks. He's short tempered, even for a half-orc, and has hopes of heading up to Vestland and its surrounding territories to enjoy a culture that fits his own personality. To save up for the journey he's been working as a freelance debt collector for some of the Merchant guild's. He saved some, but most of his pay goes to the local taverns in one way or another. Truth be told, he's very much a city orc, he knows that he's a big shot among pasty human's and elves, but deep down he fear's being whalloped by the fighting men of Vestland. He's turned to adventuring lately as a quicker source of income and as a way to test his skills.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> Dave (may I call you "Dave," and, indeed, is that even your name?),




Yeah. I'm Dave Rothgery, hence the username of drothgery.



Leif said:


> I'd like to tie-in my Halfling-Sorcerer-to-be-named-later with the idea above, if that's ok with you. We can flesh out the details of their association a bit later, I guess.




Go for it.



Leif said:


> Ummm, Sorcerers _can_ take item creation feats, can't they? I guess my Halfling might well have learned the _Brew Potion_ feat at least, just to help provide the cash that his relocation to the city would have required?




There aren't really item creation feats in 4e (though there are some feats that help reduce crafting costs). Sorcerers (and anyone else) can take Ritual Caster and learn the Enchant Magic Item and Brew Potion Rituals. Artificers, non-Essentials Wizards, and some other classes (but not Sorcerers) get the Ritual Caster feat for free. Cassi knows all the item creation-related rituals a 6th level character can know (unless I missed one).


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> Hey Insight, quick question. I've got a Flask of the Dragon's Breath, and it doesn't have a defense listed for its attack. I'm assuming it would be hitting Reflex. Can I get a call on this?
> 
> My character builder is kinda outdated, and my DDI sub is long since expired, source is dragon 365.




They never updated it in the Compendium, either 

We'll go with Reflex, since that's what most dragon breaths attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] , [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] :
Shall we link character backgrounds?
You play an elf/half-elf and my character was raised by elves.

If Shay goes beastmaster ranger, we are also the three character who come with a companion (I'm not sure if the arcane others will get Familiars).

When we add some summons, maps could get pretty crowded quickly.

[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] : 
1.) Riding my character is effectively a large creature. Will his defender aura will be 1 sq around the tiger, right?
2.) Non-magic equipment (armor, weapons, adventurer's kit, ...) is free, right?


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] :
> 1.) Riding my character is effectively a large creature. Will his defender aura will be 1 sq around the tiger, right?
> 2.) Non-magic equipment (armor, weapons, adventurer's kit, ...) is free, right?




1.  Not sure.  I will need to see how the defender aura is worded in the Cavalier write-up.

2.  Yes, anything with a unit cost of less than 30gp is considered "free".  Everything else will need to be purchased.

Note: For those of you asking about ritual components, set aside x amount of gp for Residuum.  That should cover it.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

For writing up character backgrounds, the following key points need to be included (these are REQUIRED):

1.  You have all adventured together before.  Not necessarily as all nine of you at once, but everyone has met everyone and gone through some sort of adventuring.  You all know each other enough to trust one another once the proverbial bullets start flying.

2.  You must end your background at Specularum, port city and capital of the Grand Duchy of Karameikos.  That's where "The Isle of Dread" begins.

3.  You are are known as heroes to whatever locality you call home or wherever you have adventured.  Your character is at least somewhat respected by those who know him or her.  None of you are "anti-heroes" or "lone wolves".


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

The IC Thread is up, but it's not 100% finished.  In fact, an important piece is missing. So please, at this time, do not post in the IC thread yet.  Feel free to read what's there, though!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] , [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] :
> Shall we link character backgrounds?
> You play an elf/half-elf and my character was raised by elves.
> 
> ...




Arr, and my character is an elf. I've decided not to go Beastmaster though. As you say, it would crowd things a bit. So sure, linking backgrounds sounds good. I've got my mechanics more or less worked out. Just working on background now.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Insight said:


> *RHUN'S HALF-ORC ROGUE*





Sweet. I'll be working on my PC tonight and/or this weekend.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

Insight said:


> For writing up character backgrounds, the following key points need to be included (these are REQUIRED):
> 
> 1. You have all adventured together before. Not necessarily as all nine of you at once, but everyone has met everyone and gone through some sort of adventuring. You all know each other enough to trust one another once the proverbial bullets start flying.




Okay. I don't know how this would interact with what everyone else is thinking, but I'm figuring on three main periods in Cassi's adventuring career.

10-13 years ago: Cassi is a young artificer from Darokin; the enchanter mage Mikel Ashonson is her frequent companion; their adventures (possibly with any PCs that were free adults at the time; as the adventure starts, Cassi is in her mid-30s) gave them the start-up capital for their magic item business

1-10 years ago: Cassi marries Mikel, sets up a magic item business with him, lives in Darokin full-time, and has two children (age 7 and 9 as this adventure opens). Any adventures in this period are in the city or very nearby.

less than a year ago: Mikel is murdered, presumably by someone who also stole a magic blade Cassi crafted; Cassi leaves her children with her brother's family and resumes adventuring full-time, both to get away from memories and with some vague notion of finding his killer. This ends with her in Specularum looking for the Isle of Dread.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

drothgery said:


> 10-13 years ago: Cassi is a young artificer from Darokin; the enchanter mage Mikel Ashonson is her frequent companion; their adventures (possibly with any PCs that were free adults at the time; as the adventure starts, Cassi is in her mid-30s) gave them the start-up capital for their magic item business.




Vrashek spent some time adventuring in Darokin before travelling to Karameikos. Vrashek and his companions at the time could have done some adventuring with Cassi & Mikel at that point.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

RESOURCES FOR MYSTARA

I found the following sites with information on the "Known World":

The Vaults of Pandius

and

Cyclopedia Mystara

A few important things to note about the extant material for Mystara:

1.  The "Known World" aka Mystara is an intentionally generic setting.  DMs are intended to sculpt Mystara to their own campaigns.  
2.  Do not expect EVERYTHING you read on these sites to be canonical to the game I'm running.  Assume it is, but ask if something seems wrong or if there's a contradiction.
3.  Don't dwell too much on the setting; your characters will away from civilization soon and none of it will matter much anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the quick background I wrote up for my PC Vrashek yesterday. It can certainly be modified to fit in better with some of the other PCs:

[sblock=Background](Early Life) Vrashek's early life was hard...with half-orcs being fairly rare within the Known Lands, even in the Orcland, Vrashek had to deal with much in the way of discrimination and hatred in his life. Not accepted by either orcs or humans, Vrashek made the decision early in life to leave the Orclands, and headed to Darokin to seek fame and fortune, and perhaps acceptance.

(10+ Years Ago) Joining a green band of adventurers, proudly named The Swords of Darokin, Vrashek became close friends with several other adventurers: the human warrior Radgath of Almarand, the dwarven cleric Korug Breakshield, and the elf wizard Turthain of the Emerald Cloak. Their first adventures involved aiding the beautiful elf maid Rahasia by rescuing several elven woman held captive beneath an old elven temple by the dark preist Rahib. Though the task was dauting, The Swords of Darokin managed to defeat the evil Rahib and rescue to elves. This gained them some recognition on a local level, and with their appetites wetted by their success (and some hard coin in their pockets), they traveled to Karameikos to seek further fame.

(1-10 Years Ago) In Karameikos, the company found further adventure in the Altan Tepe Mountains, operating out of Borderlands Keep. They executed several raids against the humanoids dwelling in the nearby caverns, and helping the local lord secure the area for safer and more profitable trading. Their profit and fame grew, and after several years The Swords of Darokin moved on from the region to further explore Karameikos and its environs.

(Within the last couple of months) The company eventually made their way to Specularum, but there success turned into failure. The Swords ran afoul of the feared Veiled Society...Radgath and Korug were slain by the Society's operatives, and Turthain cast some magic that allowed him to escape. Faced with either certain death or fleeing the city, Vrashek made his choice to survive and fight another day, using his skill at stealth to escape.

Now, Vrashek is alone, and worried that the Society's operatives are still after him. Thus, he has begun looking new allies and work that will take him far away from Specularum...[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

ON RELIGIONS AND THE IMMORTALS
The information about religion, like a lot else in the "Known World", is sketchy and incomplete.  For the purposes of this game, here's all you need to know about religion in Mystara.

The Immortals are the main focus of religious worship.  In the Grand Duchy, where the adventure starts, there is a Church of Karameikos that accomodates worship of the major Immortals and does not cater to one Immortal in particular.  Most people you meet on the continent are members of one Church or another or are at least familiar with the Church and probably some of the major Immortals.

Who are these Immortals?  That's a good question.  From what I read, there seems to be an awful lot of them.  This Page from the Vaults of Pandius gives a lot more information than you probably need, but use it if you wish.  This Page lists all of the known Immortals.

The Church of Karameikos reveres the following major Immortals:
*Asterius* - Trade, money, communication, travel, messengers 
*Chardastes* - Healing, purification, health, medicine, life cycle, eternal life
*Ilsundal* - Nature, wisdom, learning, tradition, serenity and peace 
*Kagyar* - Crafts, metallurgy, miners 
*Patura* - Women, families, babies, maternity and fertility 
*Tarastia* - Law, order, truth, justice and just vengeance 
*Vanya* - War, conquest, victory, glory, honour 

It is important to note that the Church of Karameikos is only 30 years old (founded in 970), so it does not yet have a _strong_ hold on the populace.

The other faith found in Karameikos is the Church of Traladara.  It reveres the following major Immortals:
*Halav* - War, strategy & tactics, strength & determination, weapons & armour, sacrifice, combating humanoids 
*Petra* - Patriotism, protection, courage, resistance, virtue, loyalty, fighting clerics, besieged cities, Traladarans 
*Zirchev* - Hunting, survival, tolerance, magic, sylvan races, nature, animals, outcasts 

Because the Church of Traladara has a longer history than does the Church of Karameikos, it has many more followers.  Older characters will more likely follow the Church of Traladara than that of the newer Karameikos.

Also somewhat popular in Karameikos is the Church of Darokin.  Characters from Darokin are likely to be members of this faith.  The Church of Darokin reveres the following Immortals:
*Asterius* - Trade, communication, money, cleverness 
*Khoronus* - Wisdom, history, philosophy, good government, loyalty, patience 
*Koryis* - Peace, prosperity, diplomacy 
*Twelve Watchers* - Arts and crafts 

The Church of Darokin has somewhat of a following in the Grand Duchy, especially in immigrants from the Republic of Darokin, of course.

Demihumans and others not from the Karameikos region have their own faiths, of course.  Reading through the links I've provided should give you ideas about what faiths your own character might follow.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

I realized that I should point out that the adventure starts in the spring of 1005.  That should help people coordinate dates in their backgrounds.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Vrashek spent some time adventuring in Darokin before travelling to Karameikos. Vrashek and his companions at the time could have done some adventuring with Cassi & Mikel at that point.




How about this...

... the group had been known as the Swords of Darokin, but they had no objection to Cassi and Mikel joining their number. Indeed, for three years the band of adventurers had included as many arcanists as blades. No one had said an ill word to the young couple when they left to marry and start a business and a family; in fact, the surviving Swords at the time had all been there when Cassi and Mikel exchanged vows before the Twelve Watchers in Darokin City.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

Interesting that none of the Immortals of the various churches that you list includes "Magic," "the Arcane," or "Wizards" in his/her portfolio....

just sayin'


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> Interesting that none of the Immortals of the various churches that you list includes "Magic," "the Arcane," or "Wizards" in his/her portfolio....
> 
> just sayin'




Hey!  It's not MY list!


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

Insight said:


> Hey!  It's not MY list!



Izzat so???  Hmpf, and here I had mistaken you for the *DM* of this game, silly me!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

drothgery said:


> How about this...
> 
> ... the group had been known as the Swords of Darokin, but they had no objection to Cassi and Mikel joining their number. Indeed, for three years the band of adventurers had included as many arcanists as blades. No one had said an ill word to the young couple when they left to marry and start a business and a family; in fact, the surviving Swords at the time had all been there when Cassi and Mikel exchanged vows before the Twelve Watchers in Darokin City.




That works for me! SOunds good.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> Izzat so???  Hmpf, and here I had mistaken you for the *DM* of this game, silly me!




OK, fine. Here's your new list of deities:
[sblock=Deities for Leif]Papa Smurf
Smurfette
Hefty Smurf
Brainy Smurf
Jokey Smurf
Grouchy Smurf
Dreamy Smurf
Clumsy Smurf
Greedy Smurf
Chef Smurf
Vanity Smurf
Handy Smurf
Scaredy Smurf
Tracker Smurf
Sloppy Smurf
Harmony Smurf
Painter Smurf
Poet Smurf
Baby Smurf
Natural Smurf/Nat Smurfling
Snappy Smurfling
Slouchy Smurfling
Grandpa Smurf
Farmer Smurf
Sassette Smurfling
Alchemist Smurf
Timid Smurf (a.k.a. Actor Smurf)
Architect Smurf
Baker Smurf
Clockwork Smurf
Clockwork Smurfette
Dabbler Smurf
Doctor Smurf
Dopey Smurf Leif's patron deity
Enamored Smurf
Finance Smurf
Flying Smurf (a.k.a. Aviator)
King Smurf
Lazy Smurf (a.k.a. Sleepy)
Mango Smurf
Miner Smurf
Nanny Smurf (a.k.a. Granny Smurf)
Nosy Smurf
Editor Smurf
Reflection Smurf
Reporter Smurf
Sneezy Smurf
Stinky Smurf
Sweepy Smurf
Tailor Smurf
Weakling Smurf
Wild Smurf
Weepy Smurf
Tuffy Smurf
Wooly Smurf
Nurse Smurf
Lucky Smurf
Lumberjack Smurf
Pretentious Smurf
Pastrycook Smurf
Cook Smurf
Submariner Smurf
Navigator Smurf
Fisher Smurf
Hunter Smurf
Marco Smurf
Flighty Smurf
Don Smurfo
Gutsy Smurf
Panicky Smurf[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Sorcerer*

*Questor* [at least, he claims that's his real name but he never offers a surname to go with it], was born and raised in the halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  He was making a decent living using his arcane talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.  [stolen from Rhun's post above] And immediately had to flee for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!


[sblock=HAHAHAHA, "Leif's Deities"]
Very well, Questor shall revere above all others Panicky Smurf and Dabbler Smurf!
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, let's say "the Mage" in Skaros' background was an apprentice of Mikel that had joined with them after they settled down. He had set out on his own a year ago, when he met and saved Skaros. When Skaros and the apprentice returned to Specularum a year ago, they joined with the remaining Swords, Mikel & Cassi, and the others to put down the necromantic plague mentioned in Skaros' background. This allows everyone to know everyone else (once JustKim's PC is tied to the bunch).


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> He was making a decent living using his arcane talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.




And immediately had to flee for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society! I like it.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Okay, let's say "the Mage" in Skaros' background was an apprentice of Mikel that had joined with them after they settled down. He had set out on his own a year ago, when he met and saved Skaros. When Skaros and the apprentice returned to Specularum a year ago, they joined with the remaining Swords, Mikel & Cassi, and the others to put down the necromantic plague mentioned in Skaros' background. This allows everyone to know everyone else (once JustKim's PC is tied to the bunch).




That works well!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2011)

I figure my elf came to Specularum to visit someone in the Elvenguard. She joined the adventuring company shortly afterwards instead of returning to Alfheim. 

Who's our half-elf? It might be interesting if they were related. Half brother or sister, maybe?  Or perhaps you've an elven relative in Elvenguard, whom she came to visit...


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Okay, let's say "the Mage" in Skaros' background was an apprentice of Mikel that had joined with them after they settled down. He had set out on his own a year ago, when he met and saved Skaros. When Skaros and the apprentice returned to Specularum a year ago, they joined with the remaining Swords, Mikel & Cassi, and the others to put down the necromantic plague mentioned in Skaros' background. This allows everyone to know everyone else (once JustKim's PC is tied to the bunch).




Almost works, except that Cassi doesn't leave Darokin again until after Mikel's death (after he dies, she goes looking for his presumptive killer and her old adventuring friends from the Swords).


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Almost works, except that Cassi doesn't leave Darokin again until after Mikel's death (after he dies, she goes looking for his presumptive killer and her old adventuring friends from the Swords).




I suspect foul play.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

Insight said:


> I suspect foul play.




It will be a sailor on the ship. It is always a sailor on the ship.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

rhun said:


> it will be a sailor on the ship. It is always a sailor on the ship.




side quest!


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

Rhun said:


> And immediately had to flee for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society! I like it.



Added the quoted passsage to Questor's background post.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 31, 2011)

stonegod said:


> 6 months ago: On the trail of a supposed survivor of the doomed academy, the mage and Skaros are caught up in the intrigues of aristocrats in the kingdom of Ierendi. Apparently a cabal of merchants were going to use aspects of the infernal ritual from the academy in order to dominate trade. After succesffuly infiltrating the cabal, the two adventurers managed to interrupt the ritual in media res underneath the Grand Courthouse of that city.




Hey [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION], I was wondering if I could piggy back Barook into this, I've got him setup as a freelance worker for some merchants, so he could have possibley assisted in getting you guys access to the cabal through his connections. Not through a double cross or anything nefarious like that, just he knew a guy, who knew a guy who might know something. And after helping thrash those corrupt merchants, he saw what really was dark in this world and joined up with you guys to try and stop it.

Barook is a warrior at heart, and really is tired of working for merchants and their petty games and politics. He doesn't have the heart for it, he can play the game to an extent, but really only enough to save his own skin and maybe help out if the price is right.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Almost works, except that Cassi doesn't leave Darokin again until after Mikel's death (after he dies, she goes looking for his presumptive killer and her old adventuring friends from the Swords).



Most of the Skaros' adventuring would have been w/ the apprentice, not Cassi & Hubby. He meets up with the Swords & Cassi about 3 mos. ago during the necromantic plague in Specularum. I think that is close to Cassi's timeline?







Almightyfoon said:


> Hey Stonegod, I was wondering if I could piggy back Barook into this, I've got him setup as a freelance worker for some merchants, so he could have possibley assisted in getting you guys access to the cabal through his connections. Not through a double cross or anything nefarious like that, just he knew a guy, who knew a guy who might know something. And after helping thrash those corrupt merchants, he saw what really was dark in this world and joined up with you guys to try and stop it.



Works for me.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

stonegod said:


> about 3 mos. ago during the necromantic plague in Specularum.




Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare meets Specularum!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Who's our half-elf? It might be interesting if they were related. Half brother or sister, maybe?  Or perhaps you've an elven relative in Elvenguard, whom she came to visit...




Indeed, I figure my PC would've grown up amongst the elves, with all his nature connection and all. He could accompany your PC as a bit of wanderlust set in and a desire to see a real human city.


----------



## JustKim (Mar 31, 2011)

Insight said:


> 3.  You are are known as heroes to whatever locality you call home or wherever you have adventured.  Your character is at least somewhat respected by those who know him or her.  None of you are "anti-heroes" or "lone wolves".



Nafije is a True Believer and upstanding citizen in Ylaruam, where she fell in with a small band of desert riders. During a border skirmish with Thyatis, the riders were driven deep into the desert and Nafije and other camp followers were claimed as slaves of Thyatis. This course of events is meant to excise her from Ylaruam and give her a reason to travel. Remaining a slave is meant to illustrate a person who follows tradition and suffers setbacks with dignity. I also thought it would be cool to be seeking treasure in order to buy her freedom, as opposed to ale and whores and +2 backscratchers. I don't intend to make her a lone wolf! 

Here's what I have so far for linking Nafije to your various characters-

Cassi: Nafije's master did business with Mikel and Cassi, and always sent Nafije to meet with them. Nafije would come and see them every few weeks during the summer and spring, catch up on what's been happening in Darokin and despondently take news on Ylaruam. I think that eventually Nafije was entertaining Cassi's kids with her yellow-and-blue macaw, Goldie, and reading stories to them, but that's up to you!

Barook: Depending on how long ago Barook left Thyatis, we may have met there when Nafije was first enslaved. I think Nafije and Barook may have faced the same sort of prejudices, and Nafije may have been there as a friend.

Swords of Darokin: It sounds like the Swords are becoming an old group with a rotating membership. How about if, 30 or so years ago, Nafije's master was one of the Swords of Darokin? The master no longer has time for his old friends, and most of those men have retired or perished, but the master corresponds with the Swords via Nafije (who's starting to wear out her shoes at this point), and sometimes spares her to help them.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Mar 31, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Barook: Depending on how long ago Barook left Thyatis, we may have met there when Nafije was first enslaved. I think Nafije and Barook may have faced the same sort of prejudices, and Nafije may have been there as a friend.




That works for me, Barook left Thyatis 'recently', I can stretch that to whatever amount of time it needs to be as it doesn't sound like Nafije started all that long ago in her quest for freedom.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Cassi: Nafije's master did business with Mikel and Cassi, and always sent Nafije to meet with them. Nafije would come and see them every few weeks during the summer and spring, catch up on what's been happening in Darokin and despondently take news on Ylaruam. I think that eventually Nafije was entertaining Cassi's kids with her yellow-and-blue macaw, Goldie, and reading stories to them, but that's up to you!




Works for me. And seems amusing.

"Daddy, you're an enchanter like Aunt Nafije, why don't you have a talking bird?"

"It's complicated, son."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Swords of Darokin: It sounds like the Swords are becoming an old group with a rotating membership. How about if, 30 or so years ago, Nafije's master was one of the Swords of Darokin? The master no longer has time for his old friends, and most of those men have retired or perished, but the master corresponds with the Swords via Nafije (who's starting to wear out her shoes at this point), and sometimes spares her to help them.




I like it.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

The IC thread is now open for business.

The first part of this adventure is a skill challenge.  No posting actual skill checks until your character is finalized and posted to the RG thread!

At the moment, the only completed characters I see in the RG thread are those belonging to JustKim, stonegod, drothgery, and Walking Dad.  I'll update the list once I see more completed characters.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 31, 2011)

Skates is Donne save for putting in background.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Skates is Donne save for putting in background.




I'm counting "completed" as "having all their mechanics posted".  The background looks like something that might take a while to coordinate and I'm not in favor of rushing that process.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> I figure my elf came to Specularum to visit someone in the Elvenguard. She joined the adventuring company shortly afterwards instead of returning to Alfheim.
> 
> Who's our half-elf? It might be interesting if they were related. Half brother or sister, maybe?  Or perhaps you've an elven relative in Elvenguard, whom she came to visit...



Your character's parents could also be related to my character's foster parents.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

Adam's mechanics are finished in the RG.

May add some spoiler-blocks for more complete description of features and powers (similar to the living world sheets or what I have done on Malkyr's sheet in scotley's game) later, but no more changes unless requested by the DM.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

I look at my character in the RG and I'm not impressed. He deals the least damage, has only medium health and healing surges, only slightly above average defenses.
I hope he will be at least be a bit mechanical useful 
Looks like he will need to be more defended than the rest of you...


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2011)

Never fear, Noble Father!  I should have Questor, my halfling sorcerer, up in the RG sometime today, and if history is any indicator, he'll make your character feel much better about himself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

We will see, but I doubt you can get under 1d8+6 damage with a striker.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi there. Are you guys still looking for players?

Cheers,

DrZ


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> We will see, but I doubt you can get under 1d8+6 damage with a striker.



I'm certainly not going to race you to zero damage, that's for sure!  I'll happily concede that race to your Teutonic Highness.


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> Hi there. Are you guys still looking for players?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DrZ




Nope, sorry.  I need to change the thread title.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 1, 2011)

no worries. Gimme a yell when you need another player


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I look at my character in the RG and I'm not impressed. He deals the least damage, has only medium health and healing surges, only slightly above average defenses.
> I hope he will be at least be a bit mechanical useful
> Looks like he will need to be more defended than the rest of you...



Well, defenders shouldn't be worried about damage anyway. Your defenses seem pretty good to me, and the only reason your health isn't as high is because (1) Paladins don't have Con as a secondary and (2) Infernal hexblades do.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

We have a pretty Healthy party too so far. Only JustKim's wizard has low surges. Luckily my Druid has Seed of Life to give someone a healing surge+10 extra hp/day, it only costs him a surge. So for Nafije that would work out to 2 surges of healing .

I also posted my PC's sheet to the RG.


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

renau1g said:


> We have a pretty Healthy party too so far. Only JustKim's wizard has low surges. Luckily my Druid has Seed of Life to give someone a healing surge+10 extra hp/day, it only costs him a surge. So for Nafije that would work out to 2 surges of healing .
> 
> I also posted my PC's sheet to the RG.




Cool.  I'll add you to the list of people who can do stuff in the skill challenge.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 1, 2011)

FWIW, the characters who've posted in the RG thread so far look like...

```
[B]Character       HP      AC      Fort    Ref     Will    At-will dmg[/B]
Cassi           51      23      19      22      19      1d8+7 (spell)
Keharn          61      23      23      17      19      1d12+1d6+6 (staff)
Nafije          40      19      16      21      21      11 (magic missile)
Barook          60      25      23      18      14      1d8+7 (spiked gauntlet)
Adam            56      25      21      20      20      1d8+6(sword)/2d8+3(cat)
Skaros          55      22      20      16      20      1d12+16 (pact weapon)
```
 
So Adam's got the strongest defenses across the board, and everyone does 10.5-11.5 damage on an average hit with an at-will (though Nafije always hits) except Thalen and Skaros (who's the lone striker in the RG right now). Everyone except Adam and Cassi has a defense that's much weaker than the others (Barook is great vs. AC and Fort, okay on Ref, and terrible vs. Will). Everyone except Nafije has between 51-61 HPs; the real variance in survivability is number of surges, except that Cassi can move those around during a short rest.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a quick note, Thalen was just a placeholder as I copied from my LEB PC the ministats. The new name is Keharn. Thanks. 

My at-will should be 1d12+1d6+6 for Keharn's Tending Strike +4 thp's too (as en effect). So around 16 or so for Keharn & 14.5 for the bear. The bear would likely take any OA's though instead of Keharn as his MBA is much less effective. 

Hey, that's cool, I've got the most hp, although I did take Toughness as it helps out me and the bear, and a summons.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh, here's a cute picture of Bjarn the bear, holding the Vellum sheets in his mouth


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

*fails saving throw vs kawaii, and dies*


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

That bear is far too cute to be useful in combat, but maybe it would have an aura that causes enemies to grant combat advantage as they stop fighting to pet it.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

Fine...a more appropriate bear pic (Kermode bear, aka Spirit Bears to some natives), well unless the baby bear can do psychic daamge from being sooooo.....cute


----------



## Insight (Apr 1, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Fine...a more appropriate bear pic (Kermode bear, aka Spirit Bears to some natives), well unless the baby bear can do psychic daamge from being sooooo.....cute




Maybe Chaotic Evil creatures take 5 psychic dmg from his aura.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

Could I get a pause or a slowdown or...I dunno! The whole game's racing by without me here! 

I'm confused on timeline too. Have we all been adventuring together already? 

A story for my character is coming, but it's just not as QUICK as you guys! Creatively, I'm spread kind of thin right now. And so far I haven't seen much from the folks who want to connect backgrounds with other than "our folks know each other."

Admittedly, I haven't produced anything for them to work with either.

I'm just dismayed and frustrated to see all these RP moments blitz past before I've even selected a name for my character!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

Shay - I like the idea of being a half-brother to your PC. Being a ranger and druid we would work well together from a background perspective. I see Keharn  as living amongst the elves for most of his life, likely with your PC. Actually, a cool hook might be my PC training under yours, but having a less martial bend (although still capable with the staff) and a bit stronger connection to nature. As the elves live far longer than half-elves my PC is likely far younger then yours as well. I could see Keharn as the catalyst to get us into an adventuring party, as he is not quite ready to return to the more quiet, slower life of the elves after seeing the frenetic pace of life humans lead (relative of course). I see us from Alfheim (of course ).

I see the group at least completing their last adventure together, probably at least a few, else we would have little reason to get together, especially as the hook is we found the notes from our last adventure together.

The other option could be that your PC is a relation of mine, but only recently came to visit and when I heard about this Isle of Dread I could send a runner to retrieve you knowing your characters knack for survival in the wild, and skill with the bow. I still could've learned all I know from your PC.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

First of all, thank you Renau...my angst recedes. 

Your notions have created notions of my own. Let us see where this leads.

Let us say we share the same mother, an elfmaid of Alfheim. Astrad, my character, is her firstborn, with another elf, a good 85-90 years ago. They were together for a time, then grew apart as elves often do. Our mother then became curious about the outside world and went into the lands of humans. That's where your father comes into the picture. 

In my head, their affair was a brief, intense thing, and she left to retun to Alfheim shortly afterwards. She gave birth to her half-elf child...and a very difficult and painful birth it was.

Although my character 'big sissed' you and helped take care of you, we went separate paths as we grew. Astrad was more physically oriented, preferring to 'study' nature by experiencing it directly. Keharn was more thoughtful and philosophical, and studied with druids and shamen. Parallel courses through life; separate but equal.

Now as for what brought them out of Alfheim...what do you think about wanting to meet your father? And Astrad could use the notion of trying out for Elvenguard as an excuse to go with.

Not sure where our elf-raised human fits into this...but there's room for fitting him in if he's interested.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Could I get a pause or a slowdown or...I dunno! The whole game's racing by without me here!




The funny thing is (assuming this follows the typical PbP standard) that in 6 months, after all the excitement of the game dies off, it will be like pulling teeth to get players to post their actions.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

I know! I feel awful trying to slow things down when everyone's excited, but it's like the firing gun went off when I was still tying my shoe here. What else can I do?


----------



## JustKim (Apr 1, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Could I get a pause or a slowdown or...I dunno! The whole game's racing by without me here!
> 
> I'm confused on timeline too. Have we all been adventuring together already?
> 
> ...



Yikes, sorry! I jumped into the conversation with Raef with both feet, expecting that folks would be more interested in the information that came from the conversation than the conversation itself. I'll slow it down if that's what you need.

Knowing everybody's characters has been a little puzzling for me. I sort of wrote Nafije into an awkward situation by making her a slave, before I knew that we were all old friends. It seems like most of us have painted ourselves together under the broad stroke of the Swords of Darokin organization. If you want our characters to share a more personal connection, here's what I have for Nafije.

Originally Nafije was born in Ylaruam, a quasi-Arabian nation that neighbors Darokin, Thyatis, and Karakeikos (where we are now). Her folks were horse breeders, and Nafije was a groom before she trained to become an enchanter. She may have done some studying abroad in Selenica, which is in Darokin and near Alfheim, years ago.

Once she left her tutelage, Nafije became a camp follower of a group of Ylari militants called desert riders, where she tended the horses and continued to learn magic from the band's resident wizard. Nafije followed the desert riders to a border skirmish with Thyatis, and when things went badly she was captured and enslaved.

From that time on Nafije was the slave of a nebulous Thyatian mage. Nafije's master has sent her on errands to pursue interests that he deems too dangerous or too trivial to attend to personally. Among those errands were visiting Cassi and Mikel's shop in Darokin for frequent business, and corresponding with the Swords of Darokin. During this time Nafije also resided in Thyatis, where she and Barook commiserated as second-class citizens.

I have Nafije penned as a warm and polite person, but a habitual manipulator. She can be counted on to fulfill her obligations and takes honor in the fact that she does. She follows the Eternal Truth of al-Kalim, a religion native to Ylaruam that holds the warrior Suleiman al-Kalim as prophet of the gods who guard Mystara. She loves animals and language.

Here are a couple of ideas:
If your character visited Selenica years ago, she may have been around when Nafije took an interest in the Elven language as a young student. Maybe Shay instructed Nafije, or helped her to remain fluent, as a native speaker. I'm imagining a slow process of frequent conversations where Nafije came to master the nuances of Elven.
Despite the default flavor for 4E familiars, I like to think of Nafije's macaw Goldie as an enchanted pet. Originally I thought Goldie might have been a gift from Nafije's master, but it would be a lot more relevant if Goldie was a gift from another PC.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> First of all, thank you Renau...my angst recedes.
> 
> Your notions have created notions of my own. Let us see where this leads.
> 
> ...




That works for me. I like it. Perhaps there could even be a bit of rivalry as each of us sees our chosen "study" method as the "better" one? Nothing major of course, just a bit of a different philosophy


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> I know! I feel awful trying to slow things down when everyone's excited, but it's like the firing gun went off when I was still tying my shoe here. What else can I do?




Also, keep in mind that I'm not requiring your backgrounds to be solidified before you can start contributing to the game.  Just get the basics done, your mechanics, name, and so forth.

You guys will have plenty of time to flesh out your common backstory.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm gonna try like everything to get Questor the Halfling Sorcerer conjured, made-up and posted tomorrow sometime. 

Oh yeah, and he'l likely be the third addition to your list of hp-challenged pcs, renau1g.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2011)

Artificers are one of the best leaders for a group with a few low surge members and a few high surge members as the healing from his infusions is recharged after a fight by someone "donating" surges. 

So if Questor is hurt, and Cassi uses her healing power it doesn't cost you a surge. Someone after the fight has to donate to have that healing for the next fight. Over in LEB, Thalen has 13 surges and Roswyn (our resident Wizard) was sitting on 7 max. It is very helpful.

Plus, as I mentioned, my Daily Utility power basically will give a low hp member of the party two free surges as it heals a surge+10 on use.


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

As of this writing, Rhun and Leif are the only ones left who have not posted completed character mechanics to the RG thread.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Insight said:


> As of this writing, Rhun and Leif are the only ones left who have not posted completed character mechanics to the RG thread.




And I probably won't have it done before tomorrow night at the earliest. It is my birthday today, and I've got a busy day/night planned.


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

Rhun said:


> And I probably won't have it done before tomorrow night at the earliest. It is my birthday today, and I've got a busy day/night planned.




Happy Birthday!

I aged about a week ago.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

Rhun said:


> And I probably won't have it done before tomorrow night at the earliest. It is my birthday today, and I've got a busy day/night planned.



Happy Birthday, Matt!


Insight said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I aged about a week ago.



Happy Birthday to you, too!  (Assuming that's what you meant by your statement.)


Insight said:


> As of this writing, Rhun and Leif are the only ones left who have not posted completed character mechanics to the RG thread.



Working on Questor now.  Getting him created will be easy, and then it's just a matter of advancing him to the proper level.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

*Submitted for Inisght's Approval*

[sblock=Questor]
Questor , Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51,  Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

Skills:
Bluff (+4), Endurance (+2)

Feats:
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to determine Wild Soul damage type)

Class Features:
Wild Magic
	Chaos Burst
	Chaos Power
	Unfettered Power
	Wild Soul

At-Will Powers:
Chaos Bolt
Storm Walk

Encounter Powers:
Bedeviling Burst
Poisonous Exhalation

Daily Powers:
Dazzling Ray
Reeling Torment

Utility Powers:
Elemental Shift
Swift Escape

Equipment, Including Magic:
TBD

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and Specularum.  Upon becoming of age, he moved to Specularum intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  E was making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's post]  "And immediately had to fle for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!
[/sblock]

I'm pretty sure that I forgot to add one to a second ability score at 4th level.  I'd probably add it to Charisma to make it a 19, which would not affect his  Cha bonus.  I also have two more feats coming.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Insight said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I aged about a week ago.





Thanks for the wishes, but the birthdays don't seem to get any easier.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

Rhun said:


> And I probably won't have it done before tomorrow night at the earliest. It is my birthday today, and I've got a busy day/night planned.





Insight said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I aged about a week ago.




Happy Birthdays, you two!

(Maybe I'm a bit late.)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Happy Birthdays, you two!
> 
> (Maybe I'm a bit late.)




Better late than never, eh?


----------



## Insight (Apr 2, 2011)

Leif said:


> I'm pretty sure that I forgot to add one to a second ability score at 4th level.  I'd probably add it to Charisma to make it a 19, which would not affect his  Cha bonus.  I also have two more feats coming.




Actually, his ability scores are legal.  He needs one more trained skill and two more feats (which you noted).  And his equipment.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

Insight said:


> Actually, his ability scores are legal.  He needs one more trained skill and two more feats (which you noted).  And his equipment.



Actually, he needed 2 more skills, counting Arcana which is automatic for Sorcerers.  I chose Diplomacy.  For the missing 2 feats, I choose: Halfling Agility and Ritual Caster.  How many rituals, if any, can Questor have learned when play begins?  I went ahead and deducted funds and chose rituals, figuring that Questor just bought the scrolls and copied the scrolls into his ritual book.  That's ok, isn't it?

[sblock=Questor, take two]
Questor , Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6
Complete sheet in Post 207 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2011)

*Questor, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer*

Made a few corrections, and here he is:

[sblock=Questor's sheet]
Questor , Halfling Chaos Sorcerer 6

S 14 +2
D 16 +3
C 14 +2
I 11 +0
W 9 -1
C 18 +4

HP: 51 --  Bloodied: 25
Healing Surges/Day: 7, Surge Value: 12

[DEFAULT MELEE ATTACK: +2 DAGGER, +10 att, 1d4+4 damage, crit damage = 8+2d6]
[+9 BONUS on charisma attacks = +3(1/2 level)+2(magic dagger enhancement)+4(cha mod)]

Defenses
AC: 17= 10+3(one-half level)+1(magic cloth Bloodthread Armor)+3(dex mod) 
[AC: 19 when bloodied - Bloodthread Armor (cloth)]
Fort: 15=10+3(one-half level)+2(con/str mod)
Ref:  16=10+3(one-half level)+3(dex mod)
Will: 17=10+3(one-half level)+4(cha mod)

Skills:
Arcana +8 = +5(trained)+0(int) +3(one-half level)
Bluff +12 = +5(trained)+4(cha)+3(one-half level)
Intimidate +14 = +5(trained)+4(cha)+2(item)+3(one-half level) 
Diplomacy +14 = +5(trained)+4(cha)+2(item)+3(one-half level)

Feats:
Arcane Spellfury (+1 to attack rolls after hitting with at-will attack)
Disciplined Wild Soul (roll twice to determine Wild Soul damage type)
Halfling Agility (attacker takes -2 on second chance reroll)
Ritual Caster (master and perform rituals)

Class Features:
Wild Magic (Chaos Burst/Chaos Power/Unfettered Power/Wild Soul) [roll 1d10 TWICE after each extended rest for wild sould damage type--see p137 PH2 & Disciplined Wild Soul Feat, above]

At-Will Powers:
Chaos Bolt: cha [+9 att] vs will, 1d10+6 psy dam, make secndry att, for extra 1d6 dam, if roll even number for att]
Storm Walk: cha [+9 att] vs. fort, 1d8+6 thunder dam and shift 1 sq before or after att]

Encounter Powers:
Bedeviling Burst-1: cha [+9 att] vs will, 1d10+6 psy dam + push target 3 sq]
Poisonous Exhalation-3: cha [+9 att] vs fort, 2d8+6 poison dam + target is -2 fort until end of my next turn]

Daily Powers:
Dazzling Ray-1: cha [+9 att] vs. will, 6d6+6 radiant dam and target is -3 to att if I roll an even number(save ends) miss 1/2 dam
Reeling Torment-5: cha [+9 att] vs. will, 3d8+6 psy dam + slide target 3 sq at start of each of its turns(save ends), miss 1/2 dam and only slide 1 sq

Utility Powers:
Elemental Shift-2:  Minor Action -  change resistance granted by Wild Soul to anoter type for rest of enc. + one ally w/in 5 sq gains Resist 5 to that damage type until end of enc. too
Swift Escape-6:  IMMEDIATE INTERRUPT, trigger-hit by area or close att -- teleport 5 sq (2+dex mod)

Equipment, Including Magic: 
Bloodthread Armor +1 (L5, cloth +1 and gain +2 more to AC and saves when bloodied)
Dagger +2  (L6) (+3 prof bonus, so +5 to melee att, +10 w/ str mod & .5 level, dam 1d4+4) (crit +2d6 damage) 
(it also adds +2 to att and dam of Sorcerer Powers)
Circlet of Authority (L7) +2 item bonus to Diplomacy and Intimidate Checks
Standard Adventurers' Kit (15 gp)
Everburning Torch (30gp)
Ritual Book (50 gp)
-Animal Messenger (10gp comp cost)
-Brew Potion (component cost = price of elixir created)
-Travellers' Feast (35 gp comp)
-Make Whole (20% of item cost for comp)
-Knock (35 gp comp)
-Comprehend Language (10gp comp)
-Detect Secret Doors (25gp comp)
Ritual Components for Animal Messenger, Animal Messenger, Travellers' Feast, Travellers' Feast, Knock, Knock, Knock, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors,

Money:
25 gp

Background:
Questor (at least he claims that's is his real name but he never offeres a surname to go with it), was born and raised in the halfling communities not too far from Karameikos and Specularum.  Upon coming of age, he moved to Specularum intending to ply his arcane talents for fun and profit.  Q. was making a decent living using his talents to redecorate homes, repair pots and pans, rid houses of rodents, etc. when he heard about the Swords of Darokin looking for talent.  He immediately applied and was accepted.  [Stolen from Rhun's post]  "And immediately had to flee for his life with the half-orc Vrashek, after pissing off the Veiled Society!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2011)

I forgot to add Questor's +5 bonuses to his skills for training, eeek!  All fixed in last post now.  And MAN, did that ever make a difference!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> I forgot to add Questor's +5 bonuses to his skills for training, eeek! All fixed in last post now. And MAN, did that ever make a difference!




You're still missing the 1/2 level bonus to skills.

Also, I know it's boring, but I'd recommend blowing up your feat choices for the dull math fixing stuff. Strongly consider:

Unarmored Agility or Leather Armor proficiency for AC (they're pretty much identical in effect, so pick whichever you want for flavor, unless there's some type of leather armor or cloth armor you think is really cool)
Versatile Expertise (Dagger/Staff) for a +1 to hit with all attacks (both weapon and implement) with all implements you know how to use or Staff Expertise (which is slightly better in most ways) for just staves (this would require switching to a staff implement)
Improved Defenses for +1 to all non-AC defenses
and Superior Implement Proficiency (accurate dagger or accurate staff) for yet another +1 to hit

And get a +1 neck slot item for your non-AC defenses, too.


----------



## Insight (Apr 3, 2011)

Also, I believe that there are several people with Ritual Caster already.  I'd spend that feat on something to make your character more unique.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2011)

Insight said:


> Also, I believe that there are several people with Ritual Caster already. I'd spend that feat on something to make your character more unique.




Not several, just Cassi. Nafije is a Mage, and Keharn a Sentinel, so they don't get ritual casting for free like PH1 Wizards and PH2 Druids and didn't spend a feat on it. But sorcerers generally don't make good ritual casters (since they don't have much use for Int or Wis for Sorcerer stuff, and all rituals key off of the arcana, religion, heal, or nature skills).

Also, a few notes from my skill matrix sheet
- Rhun's rogue will certainly be the best in the party at Thievery, unless he makes a very strange intentionally gimped character (start with an 8 dex before racial modifiers and wear heavy armor or something like that)
- Despite 8 most-finsihed PCs, there are only two skills where there's a tie for best in the party (both Cassi and Nafije have a +13 to History and Arcana)
- A majority of the party is trained in Diplomacy, oddly. This is the only skill that's true for.
- No PCs are trained in Streetwise, unless Rhun's rogue will be (with a 12 Cha and training, would be best in the party)


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2011)

drothgery said:


> You're still missing the 1/2 level bonus to skills.



Ok, got that done!  (I always forget the 1/2-level thing somewhere!)


drothgery said:


> Also, I know it's boring, but I'd recommend blowing up your feat choices for the dull math fixing stuff. Strongly consider:
> 
> Unarmored Agility or Leather Armor proficiency for AC (they're pretty much identical in effect, so pick whichever you want for flavor, unless there's some type of leather armor or cloth armor you think is really cool)
> Versatile Expertise (Dagger/Staff) for a +1 to hit with all attacks (both weapon and implement) with all implements you know how to use or Staff Expertise (which is slightly better in most ways) for just staves (this would require switching to a staff implement)
> ...



The thing is this:  I _like_ all of my feat choices!  They all either add significantly to Questor's Sorcerous abilities, or they're important for rp reasons (like the ritual caster feat is).  I might be missing out on a +1 or a +2 here or there, but I think that making the character that I want is more important.  Sorry. And THANKS for the help!

Also, Questor gets to add the +2 enhancement bonus for his magic dagger to all of his sorcerer powers' attacks and damage rolls that have the implement keyword, so that equals or exceeds the Staff feat you mention. [see page 137 of PH2 under Implements.]


Insight said:


> Also, I believe that there are several people with Ritual Caster already.  I'd spend that feat on something to make your character more unique.



Like I said, the Ritual Caster feat is very important to Questor, because that's how he's been making a living.  Isn't Questor already unique enough to suit you??   If so, you'd better look again, Bub!


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2011)

The bonus from the enhancemet of the dagger isn't part of the "math fix"; it is already assumed in the math. That said, many folks are perfectly happy w/o it so more power to you.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2011)

stonegod said:


> The bonus from the enhancemet of the dagger isn't part of the "math fix"; it is already assumed in the math. That said, many folks are perfectly happy w/o it so more power to you.



I'm not sure I follow you, SG.  In fact, I'm quite sure that I DON'T.  Please explain just what you mean?


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2011)

Insight, I'm really gonna LUV this game!  I've never had a chance to play a Sorcerer before, and Questor's powers are just totally kick-a$$!  I LUV his at-will that does 2d10+6 psych damage + if I roll an even number for the attack it does a secondary attack for another 1d6 that has to be against a different opponent.  For a little bitty dude, Questor packs a PUNCH! [I guess the drawback to that attack is that it has no effect on unintelligent opponents, which is why his other at-will inflicts 2d8+6 thunder dam.]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> I'm not sure I follow you, SG. In fact, I'm quite sure that I DON'T. Please explain just what you mean?




The bonuses for an expertise feat and a superior implement (almost always an accurate implement; Skaros has an incindierary implement because of unique synergy between tiefling racial abilities and infernal warlocks) stack with the enhancement bonus from a magic implement.

Cassi is 6th level (+3), has a 20 Int (+5), has Staff Expertise (+1), has Superior Implement Training (Accurate Staff) (+1), and so is using a +2 Accurate Staff. That means on her Int-based implement powers (all artificer powers are int based, and almost all of her powers are implement powers), she's at +12 to hit.

Questor as presently set up is 6th level (+3), has an 18 Cha (+4), and has a +2 standard dagger. So on his Cha-based implement powers (almost all sorcerer powers save for the ones in the Shivs of Sorcerery Dragon Magazine article are implement powers, and all are cha-based), he's at +9 to hit.

Expertise or Superior Implement Training is somewhat less flavorful than Arcane Spellfury. But it gives the same +1 bonus that Arcane Spellfury grants conditionally _all the time_ (and if the game lasts long enough, Expertise will eventually grant a +2, or even a +3 bonus).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> I'm not sure I follow you, SG.  In fact, I'm quite sure that I DON'T.  Please explain just what you mean?



Dave has the gist of it. Essentially, the math assumes you already have a enchanted weapon; the "math fix" addresses the discrepancy between your attack value with that bonus and monster defense. The Expertise line of feats is meant to close that gap. This is the reason Living Eberron/Living ENWorld give a +1 atk bonus at certain levels. 

You stated having a +2 weapon allows you to avoid that issue; I just want you to know that it does not. I am not telling you to change anything; I just want you to know (and knowing is half the battle TM).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> Insight, I'm really gonna LUV this game!  I've never had a chance to play a Sorcerer before, and Questor's powers are just totally kick-a$$!  I LUV his at-will that does 2d10+6 psych damage + if I roll an even number for the attack it does a secondary attack for another 1d6 that has to be against a different opponent.  For a little bitty dude, Questor packs a PUNCH! [I guess the drawback to that attack is that it has no effect on unintelligent opponents, which is why his other at-will inflicts 2d8+6 thunder dam.]




Hm. How are you doing 2 dice of damage with at-wills outside of Epic levels?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hm. How are you doing 2 dice of damage with at-wills outside of Epic levels?



I was going to ask the same.

2d10+6 -> Not sure about the 2d10, but +6 looks rather low for a chaos sorcerer. They add (at least) Cha mod (4) + Dex mod (3) + Enhancement bonus dagger (2) = 9


----------



## stonegod (Apr 4, 2011)

I just generated Q in the CB, and noted several things:
- You still have 1000gp to spend as a 6th level character
- there is no at-will power at your level that gives 2dX (at Epic, yes).
- And, yes, his Dex bonus isn't added to any of those damage (should be +9 all told).

I'm attaching the PDF for reference.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Dave has the gist of it. Essentially, the math assumes you already have a enchanted weapon; the "math fix" addresses the discrepancy between your attack value with that bonus and monster defense. The Expertise line of feats is meant to close that gap. This is the reason Living Eberron/Living ENWorld give a +1 atk bonus at certain levels.
> 
> You stated having a +2 weapon allows you to avoid that issue; I just want you to know that it does not. I am not telling you to change anything; I just want you to know (and knowing is half the battle TM).



Ok, thanks.  I freely admit to knowing NOTHING that's in any of the Essentials books.  My 4E knowledge comes from the hardcover books, and was limited even at that.  So now I'm not only limited, I'm totally outdated! 


Shayuri said:


> Hm. How are you doing 2 dice of damage with at-wills outside of Epic levels?





Walking Dad said:


> I was going to ask the same.



Um, yeah, mistake there, was reading the wrong line.


Walking Dad said:


> 2d10+6 -> Not sure about the 2d10, but +6 looks rather low for a chaos sorcerer. They add (at least) Cha mod (4) + Dex mod (3) + Enhancement bonus dagger (2) = 9



I add Cha AND Dex???  Party time!


stonegod said:


> I just generated Q in the CB, and noted several things:
> - You still have 1000gp to spend as a 6th level character
> - there is no at-will power at your level that gives 2dX (at Epic, yes).
> - And, yes, his Dex bonus isn't added to any of those damage (should be +9 all told).
> I'm attaching the PDF for reference.



Thanks.  See above about the +2 dice thing.  eesh, and I thought I knew what I was doing!


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2011)

*Stonegod*

Ok, got the .pdf saved.  Nifty 4E sheet!  Must be a DND Insider thing, huh?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2011)

Leif said:


> Ok, thanks. I freely admit to knowing NOTHING that's in any of the Essentials books. My 4E knowledge comes from the hardcover books, and was limited even at that. So now I'm not only limited, I'm totally outdated!




The original Weapon Expertise and Implement Expertise feats were in PH2 (though they've been errata'd since then). Versatile Expertise (which lets you pick one weapon and one implement and get expertise bonuses to them with both weapon and implement powers) and Superior Implement Training are in PH3. The new weapon (and implement) specific expertise feats (which are better in most cases, because they improve at levels 11 and 21 instead of 15 and 25, and have side effect bonuses) are in the Essentials books, but some types of weapons and imlements (and especially, non-staff weapons as implments) don't have a new-style expertise feat yet.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 4, 2011)

Leif said:


> Ok, got the .pdf saved.  Nifty 4E sheet!  Must be a DND Insider thing, huh?



Yup.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2011)

drothgery said:


> The original Weapon Expertise and Implement Expertise feats were in PH2 (though they've been errata'd since then). Versatile Expertise (which lets you pick one weapon and one implement and get expertise bonuses to them with both weapon and implement powers) and Superior Implement Training are in PH3. The new weapon (and implement) specific expertise feats (which are better in most cases, because they improve at levels 11 and 21 instead of 15 and 25, and have side effect bonuses) are in the Essentials books, but some types of weapons and imlements (and especially, non-staff weapons as implments) don't have a new-style expertise feat yet.



Um, yeah, I never bothered to read PH2 or PH3 as I figured there was nothing in them worth reading. 
 Except for the new classes and races, that is, and I just skimmed over even that part of PH3, since it's almost all psionic junk. 


stonegod said:


> Yup.



Sadly, I can't edit a .pdf.  Guess I'll have to manually copy it into an OpenOffice file.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2011)

Leif said:


> Um, yeah, I never bothered to read PH2 or PH3 as I figured there was nothing in them worth reading.




Dude, you're playing a sorcerer (PH2 is where D&D classics gnomes, half-orcs, bards, barbarians, druids, and sorcerers first appeared for 4e).


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Dude, you're playing a sorcerer (PH2 is where D&D classics gnomes, half-orcs, bards, barbarians, druids, and sorcerers first appeared for 4e).



Oh, I read the class and race parts of it!  Just not the boring stuff.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> And I probably won't have it done before tomorrow night at the earliest. It is my birthday today, and I've got a busy day/night planned.




And I failed at getting my PC completed last night. The worst part about aging is that it seems my hangovers get worse.


----------



## Insight (Apr 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> And I failed at getting my PC completed last night. The worst part about aging is that it seems my hangovers get worse.




It's fine.  Just post it when you can.

BTW, you and Leif can post in the IC now; you don't need to wait to get your characters done.  The only thing you guys can't do is make skill checks pertaining to the current skill challenge until your characters are posted.  You can still interact with NPCs, the other PCs, and so forth.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> It's fine.  Just post it when you can.
> 
> BTW, you and Leif can post in the IC now; you don't need to wait to get your characters done.  The only thing you guys can't do is make skill checks pertaining to the current skill challenge until your characters are posted.  You can still interact with NPCs, the other PCs, and so forth.




Cool, thanks Insight. I know there are about 3 pages of IC posts already, so I'll try to get caught up.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 4, 2011)

Insight, I have a question. Once we decide to set sail for the Isle of Dread, will it be possible for Nafije to communicate with her master in Thyatis, and get permission to go without making the journey back to Thyatis? Like a sending ritual or some plot device method of communication.

Basically my goal is to reconcile my original idea of Nafije being sent by the master to catalogue species, with the way things are actually turning out.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2011)

Insight said:


> It's fine.  Just post it when you can.
> 
> BTW, you and Leif can post in the IC now; you don't need to wait to get your characters done.  The only thing you guys can't do is make skill checks pertaining to the current skill challenge until your characters are posted.  You can still interact with NPCs, the other PCs, and so forth.






Rhun said:


> Cool, thanks Insight. I know there are about 3 pages of IC posts already, so I'll try to get caught up.



Insight, please add my grateful, heartfelt thanks to those of our Ute comrade-in-arms! [That's Rhun, btw.  ]

Oh, and I also must mention my gratitude to our [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] friend as well: Man, you're making my life MUCH, MUCH easier with all the help!  Please don't stop yet?


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Insight, I have a question. Once we decide to set sail for the Isle of Dread, will it be possible for Nafije to communicate with her master in Thyatis, and get permission to go without making the journey back to Thyatis? Like a sending ritual or some plot device method of communication.
> 
> Basically my goal is to reconcile my original idea of Nafije being sent by the master to catalogue species, with the way things are actually turning out.




There are several ways to accomplish this.  A messenger could be sent, you guys might find a ship heading that way before you leave, or perhaps you could hire an NPC to do a ritual.  Depends on how fast you would need this to happen.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 5, 2011)

Leif said:


> Oh, and I also must mention my gratitude to our Neurotic friend as well: Man, you're making my life MUCH, MUCH easier with all the help!  Please don't stop yet?




Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Walking Dad: He-Man with plate armor? Nice!

Insight: I should have the basic mechanics ready today for review. As previously mentioned, I have very, very little experience with 4E, so any suggestions and input from the group would be most welcome once I get him posted here.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like I'm too late for the party. Y'all have fun!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Looks like I'm too late for the party. Y'all have fun!




You're no later than I am Scotley! Get your PC done and jump in!


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Looks like I'm too late for the party. Y'all have fun!




Actually, I mentioned up thread (probably several pages back) that you have a standing invite, due to your running that 10-player swashbuckler game!  And graciously allowing me to be part of it.

Feel free to jump in if you like.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2011)

Insight said:


> Actually, I mentioned up thread (probably several pages back) that you have a standing invite, due to your running that 10-player swashbuckler game!  And graciously allowing me to be part of it.
> 
> Feel free to jump in if you like.




Cool, I didn't make it through the whole thread. I'll see what I can come up with. What's the party need?


----------



## Insight (Apr 5, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Cool, I didn't make it through the whole thread. I'll see what I can come up with. What's the party need?




Everything is covered (with 9 PCs, that should be expected!)

Play whatever sounds like fun.  Are you familiar with the module at all?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2011)

I had some of the X series modules back in the day. Castle Amber maybe? But not that one. I never played it as a player either. 

As for my 4e experience, I'm still learning, but quickly. I've played in 3 or 4 games and I'm running one as you know. 

I'll have to come up with a character idea. Maybe a Seeker from PH3? I've been wanted to try one.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Mechanics for Vrashek, Attempt 1:

[sblock=Vrashek]_Note: Work in progress._

*Vrashek*
_Unaligned Half-Orc Rogue 6 (Brutal Scoundrel)_
_XPs: _
[sblock=Experience Tracker]

[/sblock]

*Age:* 26 
*Gender:* Male 
*Height:* 6'
*Weight:* 185lb 
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black 
*Skin:* Greyish
*Background:* Hunter

*STR:* 17 [+3] 	
*CON:* 14 [+2]	
*DEX:* 19 [+4]	
*INT:* 10 [+0]	
*WIS:* 12 [+1]	
*CHA:* 12 [+1]	

*HP: 49*
- Blooded: 24
- Surge value: 12
- Surges per Day: 9 (6, +2 CON, +1 feat)[sblock=Second Wind]
- Standard Action
- Effect: You spend a healing surge and regain 12 hit points. You gain a +2 bonus to all defenses until 
the start of your next turn.[/sblock] 
*Armor Class:* 21 (10 base, +3 level, +4 Armor,  +4 Dex)
*Initiative:* +10 (+4 dex, +3 level, +3 feat)
*Melee Attack Bonus:* +6 (+3 level, +3 STR)
- Vicious Dagger (+2) +13 (1d4+6, crit +2d12)
- Dagger +11 (1d4+4)
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +7 (+3 level, +4 DEX)
- Shuriken +11 (1d6+4)

*Speed:* 6

*FORT:* 17 (10 base, +3 level, +3 str, +1 enhancement)
*REFL:* 20 (10 base, +3 level, + 4 dex, +2 class, +1 enhancement)
*WILL:* 15 (10 base, +3 Level, +1 cha, +1 enhancement)

*Race Features:* 
- _Furious Assault_
- _Half-Orc Resilience_
- _Swift Charge_
- _Low Light Vision_

*Class Features:* 
- _*First Strike*_
- _*Rogue Tactics: Brutal Scoundrel*_
- _*Rogue Weapon Talent*_
- _*Sneak Attack*_

*Feats:*
- _*Backstabber*_
- _*Thirst For Battle*_
- _*Weapon Focus (Light Blade)*_
- _*Light Blade Expertise*_

*At-Will Powers*
- _*Riposte Strike*_
- _*Piercing Strike*_

*Encounter Powers*
- _*Furious Assault*_
- _*Dazing Strike*_
- _*Bait & Switch*_

*Daily Powers*
- _*Blinding Barrage*_
- _*Driving Assault*_

*Utility Powers*
- _*Fleeting Ghost*_
- _*Ignoble Escape*_

*Skills:*
- _Acrobatics +12_ (+3 level, +4 dex, +5 trained)
- _Arcana +3_ (+3 level, +0 int)
- _Athletics +11_ (+3 level, +3 str, +5 trained)
- _Bluff +9_ (+3 level, +1 cha, +5 trained)
- _Diplomacy +4_ (+3 level, +1 cha)
- _Dungeoneering +4_ (+3 level, +1 wis)
- _Endurance +6_ (+3 level, +3 con)
- _Heal +4_ (+3 level, +1 wis)
- _History +3_ (+3 level, +0 int)
- _Insight +4_ (+3 level, +1 wis)
- _Intimidate +4_ (+3 level, +1 cha)
- _Nature +6_ (+3 level, +1 wis, +2 background)
- _Perception +11_ (+3 level, +1 wis, +5 trained, +2 item)
- _Religion +3_ (+3 level, +0 int)
- _Stealth +13_ (+3 level, +4 dex, +5 trained, +1 item)
- _Streetwise +4_ (+3 level, +1 cha)
- _Thievery +13_ (+3 level, +4 dex, +5 trained, +1 item)

*Languages:*
- _Common Tongue_
- _Giant_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Summoned Leather Armor +2

*Melee weapons*
- Vicious Dagger +2
- 6 Daggers

*Ranged weapons*
- 20 Shuriken

*Magical Equipment*
- Cape of Mountebank +1
- Cannith Goggles
- Burgler's Gloves
- Potion of Resistance
- Nail of Sealing

*Mundane equipment*
- Adventurer's Kit w/silk rope
- Thieves' Tools
- Camouflaged Clothing
- Footpads
- Crowbar
- Climber's Kit
- Hunter's Kit
- Everburning Torch

Weight Carried:
Remaining money: 100gp


*Description*



*Personality & Background*


*Hooks*
[/sblock]

Also, how much money and items do we start with?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, I almost forgot. I particularly need input on Feat choice, Powers, and Equipment suggestions. Thanks guys!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 5, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. I particularly need input on Feat choice, Powers, and Equipment suggestions. Thanks guys!




Well, the current PH1 Rogue guide from the WotC CharOp people is here ; I don't know if you've seen it. Though it doesn't look like you built your PC with the WotC character builder; if you don't have access to the character builder or the compendium, you might want to limit your choices to things in books you do have access to.

As sixth level characters, we start with a 7th level item, a 6th level item, a 5th level item, a 5th level item's worth of gold (1000gp) and as much mundane (under 30gp) equipment as you want (within reason). Odds are you'll want a 7th level weapon (i.e. +2 with some bonus effect), 6th level armor (+2 with no bonus effect or a very mild bonus effect), and a 5th level neck slot item (+1 with a very good bonus effect).


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't forget to add your considerable Dex mod to your AC. Overall the feats/powers look pretty good.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Well, the current PH1 Rogue guide from the WotC CharOp people is here ; I don't know if you've seen it. Though it doesn't look like you built your PC with the WotC character builder; if you don't have access to the character builder or the compendium, you might want to limit your choices to things in books you do have access to.




I used the character builder, but it is an older version I believe. I convert it into my own character sheet because 1) it doesn't compute all of the math properly, and 2) I really don't like the character sheet it churns out. I have not looked at the Rogue Guide though, so maybe I'll take a look.



drothgery said:


> As sixth level characters, we start with a 7th level item, a 6th level item, a 5th level item, a 5th level item's worth of gold (1000gp) and as much mundane (under 30gp) equipment as you want (within reason). Odds are you'll want a 7th level weapon (i.e. +2 with some bonus effect), 6th level armor (+2 with no bonus effect or a very mild bonus effect), and a 5th level neck slot item (+1 with a very good bonus effect).




Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Well, the current PH1 Rogue guide from the WotC CharOp people is here ; I don't know if you've seen it.




After looking through this, I think I will make some tweaks to the mechanics of my PC tonight. There is a lot of good advise in that guide, and while I'm not so concerned at being optimal, I want to make sure I didn't sell my PC short anywhere.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's a summary of everyone's bonuses in every skill, at least as of the last time I looked at their character sheets. The best person in the party is in red and bold; the only skill no one is trained is Streetwise (so Nafije's +8 due to items and high cha tops the group).


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2011)

We got 2 excellent scouts in Astra and Vrashek, which works well and our social stuff is covered well by Nafije, Skaros, and Questor.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2011)

Skaros' Intimidate is 17 when he needs it (slower). But he's usually nice.


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> Ask and you shall receive



Offer, and ye shall be taken advantage of!  I'm ASKING!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright, I think I finalized the basics here for my PC. Now I just need to add weapons, armor and gear. Hopefully I can get that done tomorrow. 

[sblock=Vrashek]
*Vrashek*
_Unaligned Half-Orc Rogue 6 (Brutal Scoundrel)_
_XPs: _
[sblock=Experience Tracker]

[/sblock]

*Age:* 26 
*Gender:* Male 
*Height:* 6'
*Weight:* 185lb 
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black 
*Skin:* Greyish
*Background:* Hunter

*STR:* 17 [+3] 	
*CON:* 14 [+2]	
*DEX:* 19 [+4]	
*INT:* 10 [+0]	
*WIS:* 12 [+1]	
*CHA:* 12 [+1]	

*HP: 49*
- Blooded: 24
- Surge value: 12
- Surges per Day: 8[sblock=Second Wind]
- Standard Action
- Effect: You spend a healing surge and regain 12 hit points. You gain a +2 bonus to all defenses until 

the start of your next turn.[/sblock] 
*Armor Class:* 17 (10 base, +3 level, +4 AC)
*Initiative:* +10 (+4 dex, +3 level, +3 feat)
*Melee Attack Bonus:* +6 (+3 level, +3 STR)
-
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +7 (+3 level, +4 DEX)
-

*Speed:* 6

*FORT:* 16 (10 base, +3 level, +3 str)
*REFL:* 19 (10 base, +3 level, + 4 dex, +2 class)
*WILL:* 14 (10 base, +3 Level, +1 cha)

*Race Features:* 
- _Furious Assault_
- _Half-Orc Resilience_
- _Swift Charge_
- _Low Light Vision_

*Class Features:* 
- _*First Strike*_
- _*Rogue Tactics: Brutal Scoundrel*_
- _*Rogue Weapon Talent*_
- _*Sneak Attack*_

*Feats:*
- _*Backstabber*_
- _*Thirst For Battle*_
- _*Weapon Focus (Light Blade)*_
- _*Light Blade Expertise*_

*At-Will Powers*
- _*Riposte Strike*_
- _*Piercing Strike*_

*Encounter Powers*
- _*Furious Assault*_
- _*Dazing Strike*_
- _*Bait & Switch*_

*Daily Powers*
- _*Blinding Barrage*_
- _*Driving Assault*_

*Utility Powers*
- _*Fleeting Ghost*_
- _*Ignoble Escape*_

*Skills:*
- _Acrobatics +12_ (+3 level, +4 dex, +5 trained)
- _Arcana +3_ (+3 level, +0 int)
- _Athletics +11_ (+3 level, +3 str, +5 trained)
- _Bluff +9_ (+3 level, +1 cha, +5 trained)
- _Diplomacy +4_ (+3 level, +1 cha)
- _Dungeoneering +4_ (+3 level, +1 wis)
- _Endurance +6_ (+3 level, +3 con)
- _Heal +4_ (+3 level, +1 wis)
- _History +3_ (+3 level, +0 int)
- _Insight +4_ (+3 level, +1 wis)
- _Intimidate +4_ (+3 level, +1 cha)
- _Nature +6_ (+3 level, +1 wis, +2 background)
- _Perception +9_ (+3 level, +1 wis, +5 trained)
- _Religion +3_ (+3 level, +0 int)
- _Stealth +13_ (+3 level, +4 dex, +5 trained, +1 equipment)
- _Streetwise +4_ (+3 level, +1 cha)
- _Thievery +12_ (+3 level, +4 dex, +5 trained)

*Languages:*
- _Common Tongue_
- _Giant_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*


*Melee weapons*


*Ranged weapons*


*Mundane equipment*
- Adventurer's Kit
- Thieves' Tools
- Camouflaged Clothing
- Footpads[/size]


Weight Carried:
Remaining money: 


*Description*



*Personality & Background*


*Hooks*
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

Uh-oh!  I can't let *Rhun* beat me!  NOOOO!!! I'll have to get Questor finalized by tomorrow, too!  (I hope....)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Leif said:


> Uh-oh!  I can't let *Rhun* beat me!  NOOOO!!! I'll have to get Questor finalized by tomorrow, too!  (I hope....)




Well, if I can't find the time to get him completed at work tomorrow, it won't be until Thursday or this weekend. I've got my concealed carry class tomorrow night.


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Well, if I can't find the time to get him completed at work tomorrow, it won't be until Thursday or this weekend. I've got my concealed carry class tomorrow night.



They're gonna turn YOU loose with a GUN??   JA would be so proud!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Leif said:


> They're gonna turn YOU loose with a GUN??   JA would be so proud!




Well I can already carry them openly. I'll just be able to hide it now.


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty much ANYbody can carry them openly.  Well, not felons, and not into courthouses and stuff, but you know......


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2011)

Leif said:


> Pretty much ANYbody can carry them openly.  Well, not felons, and not into courthouses and stuff, but you know......



Still need a permit (in most places I know).


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Still need a permit (in most places I know).



Not if it's hunting season and you have a license!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Still need a permit (in most places I know).




Here in Utah you don't need a permit to carry openly. As Leif noted, there are several places you cannot legally carry, though.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 6, 2011)

Leif, send me the character and/or idea of the character so I don't have to sift through the thread. I think you have my mail.

Rhun, replace Weapon Focus with something else (not sure what yet, but still) - +1 to damage is simply not comparable to let's say resonating dagger superior implement


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 6, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> Leif, send me the character and/or idea of the character so I don't have to sift through the thread. I think you have my mail.
> 
> Rhun, replace Weapon Focus with something else (not sure what yet, but still) - +1 to damage is simply not comparable to let's say resonating dagger superior implement



Aren't superior implement bonuses only working when you use them as implements?

I would suggest either Weapon Proficiency rapier (higher damage, but a liitle less accurate, opens up the use of the Red Cloak style feat) or the spiked chain multi-class feat (makes the spiked chain a light blade in your hand and optionally a double weapon; you also gain proficiency in it, of course).


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Aren't superior implement bonuses only working when you use them as implements?



Yes, but note that the Sorcerer gains a dagger's magical enhancement bonus to its use both as a weapon and implement.  See p 137 of PH2. 


Neurotic said:


> Leif, send me the character and/or idea of the character so I don't have to sift through the thread. I think you have my mail.



I do have your email Neurotic One, but look in the RG and you'l find Questor in all his glory.   I tried to fix everything.  The things that are not fixed were conscious choices made by me.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2011)

Leif said:


> Well, not felons, and not into courthouses and stuff, but you know......




Or if you're Canadian


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> Rhun, replace Weapon Focus with something else (not sure what yet, but still) - +1 to damage is simply not comparable to let's say resonating dagger superior implement




Let me look into this, then. I was just going of the Rogue's Guide, and it indicated Weapon Focus was a good feat. 



Walking Dad said:


> I would suggest either Weapon Proficiency rapier (higher damage, but a liitle less accurate, opens up the use of the Red Cloak style feat) or the spiked chain multi-class feat (makes the spiked chain a light blade in your hand and optionally a double weapon; you also gain proficiency in it, of course).




I could conceivably do one of these, but again...the Rogue's Guide was indicating that both of these were less effective paths than dagger. Let me look into them a little deeper. My knowledge of 4E just isn't enough that I know what most of this stuff is without looking it up.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 6, 2011)

Or croatian. Or essentially any other (semi)democratic society that limits 'personal freedom' to carry guns. Which in turns translates into much less killing in the streets then in USA (apology to the citizen of the states, but that's the perception of Europe)



Rhun, it essentially boils down to feat not being worth only +1 to damage


Leif, will do.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2011)

Would a Minotaur Seeker from the Grand Duchy of Karameikos be too monstery for this game? If so I'll just go human. Either way, I think Seeker will round out the group nicely. I can add to Insight and maybe Healing which are some of our weaker skills as a group.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> Or croatian. Or essentially any other (semi)democratic society that limits 'personal freedom' to carry guns. Which in turns translates into much less killing in the streets then in USA (apology to the citizen of the states, but that's the perception of Europe.




A mis-perception to be sure. Most firearms used to commit crimes in the United States are NOT legally owned weapons. Additionally, the number of crimes prevented by legally owned weapons is never reported by the media, since it doesn't make for good news.

Don't get me wrong...I'm not saying that legal purchased weapons don't ever get used in crimes. I'm just saying that it is a fraction of the European perception you mentioned.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2011)

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: You can't use superior implements (they're useless to non-casters).


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

stonegod said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: You can't use superior implements (they're useless to non-casters).




That helps a ton!  I was trying to figure out how they would work with my PC.


----------



## Insight (Apr 6, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Would a Minotaur Seeker from the Grand Duchy of Karameikos be too monstery for this game? If so I'll just go human. Either way, I think Seeker will round out the group nicely. I can add to Insight and maybe Healing which are some of our weaker skills as a group.




No Minitaurs, sorry.  Definitely too "monstery" for this game.  I do like Minitaurs, though, just not for this.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2011)

Understood! Will get to work.



Insight said:


> No Minitaurs, sorry.  Definitely too "monstery" for this game.  I do like Minitaurs, though, just not for this.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhun said:


> A mis-perception to be sure. Most firearms used to commit crimes in the United States are NOT legally owned weapons. Additionally, the number of crimes prevented by legally owned weapons is never reported by the media, since it doesn't make for good news.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I'm not saying that legal purchased weapons don't ever get used in crimes. I'm just saying that it is a fraction of the European perception you mentioned.




Ack! This is straying into almost political territory. As much as I'd love to debate gun control laws, their effect on crime, and various other topics surrounding this issue, we probably are best not to. Don't want to get into trouble and all that...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Ack! This is straying into almost political territory. As much as I'd love to debate gun control laws, their effect on crime, and various other topics surrounding this issue, we probably are best not to. Don't want to get into trouble and all that...




No worries, I know better than to get too involved. I just debated it a lot when I was in college.


----------



## Insight (Apr 6, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Ack! This is straying into almost political territory. As much as I'd love to debate gun control laws, their effect on crime, and various other topics surrounding this issue, we probably are best not to. Don't want to get into trouble and all that...




And especially not _HERE_, guys!  Isn't there one BS thread in "Talking the Talk" already?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Insight said:


> And especially not _HERE_, guys!  Isn't there one BS thread in "Talking the Talk" already?




There certainly is!


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Would a Minotaur Seeker from the Grand Duchy of Karameikos be too monstery for this game?



What is it with minotaur pcs?  I thought WD was the only weirdo who wants to go around head-butting stuff.  



Scotley said:


> If so I'll just go human. Either way, I think Seeker will round out the group nicely. I can add to Insight and maybe Healing which are some of our weaker skills as a group.



If you add Insight, does that mean you're automatically an assistant DM?


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2011)

Leif said:


> What is it with minotaur pcs?  I thought WD was the only weirdo who wants to go around head-butting stuff.




I ran a Minitaur* Runepriest for a while.  It was fun.  Pretty good combo, actually.



* I should probably explain that I spell them "minitaur" to protest them shrinking from a large size creature in prior editions to a medium size creature in 4th ed.



> If you add Insight, does that mean you're automatically an assistant DM?




I think Scotley has his hands full with his own game!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2011)

Insight said:


> * I should probably explain that I spell them "minitaur" to protest them shrinking from a large size creature in prior editions to a medium size creature in 4th ed.




They were medium sized in 3e too...well on Krynn with the Dragonlance supplement...I enjoy that setting.


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2011)

renau1g said:


> They were medium sized in 3e too...well on Krynn with the Dragonlance supplement...I enjoy that setting.




OK.  I'll add that to my protest.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2011)

renau1g said:


> They were medium sized in 3e too...well on Krynn with the Dragonlance supplement...I enjoy that setting.




I'm pretty sure that the Krynn Minotaur being M is a holdover from AD&D, though...when they were also size M.  The regular Minotaur has always been size L.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe call them Krynnotaur then?


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2011)

BTW, I am slowing the action down slightly so that the slower people among us can keep up with what's going on.  Please don't take it that I'm not following along or anything; I could easily keep up this pace and go faster if I wanted to do so.


----------



## Almightyfoon (Apr 7, 2011)

So a serious question, table as an improvised weapon with a larger dice size than d4. I just have this image of Barook hitting someone with their own table as the start to a bar fight, and I can't seem to banish it from my mind. If you call shenanigans, I'll stop thinking about it.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 7, 2011)

Large melee weapons are d8.


----------



## Insight (Apr 7, 2011)

Almightyfoon said:


> So a serious question, table as an improvised weapon with a larger dice size than d4. I just have this image of Barook hitting someone with their own table as the start to a bar fight, and I can't seem to banish it from my mind. If you call shenanigans, I'll stop thinking about it.




I'm not sure a table would do a TON more damage.  Remember, most folks have 1 hp.  I could see maybe scaling it to 1d6.  Also, how big of a table are we talking about?  Anything bigger than a coffee table is going to be too unwieldy to use in combat.

BTW, you could, in lieu of damage, use a table to bull rush someone, or maybe trap them under it (I'm thinking of your flipping the table idea).

Be creative!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2011)

Insight said:


> I'm not sure a table would do a TON more damage. Remember, most folks have 1 hp. I could see maybe scaling it to 1d6. Also, how big of a table are we talking about? Anything bigger than a coffee table is going to be too unwieldy to use in combat.
> 
> BTW, you could, in lieu of damage, use a table to bull rush someone, or maybe trap them under it (I'm thinking of your flipping the table idea).
> 
> Be creative!




Great, now I'm picturing the counter-attack, err, table-attack scene from Steven Brust's _[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Phoenix-Guards-Steven-Brust/dp/B003NHR73K/ref=sr_1_1_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1302218574&sr=1-1"]The Phoenix Guards[/ame]_. Fortunately for the Guardsmen, Tazendra was a sorcerer .


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2011)

Insight said:


> BTW, I am slowing the action down slightly so that the slower people among us can keep up with what's going on.  Please don't take it that I'm not following along or anything; I could easily keep up this pace and go faster if I wanted to do so.




That's fair. I can normally post a lot during the weekdays when I am at work. Weeknights and weekends my posting generally slows down quite a bit.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2011)

My posting has been horribly slow today.  Lots of stuff going on with work, and a fairly involved round of combat to resolve in my 4E game, too.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2011)

So guys, before I put the finishing touches on Vrashek...how does a rogue with a spiked chain work? I mean, I realize that I'd have to spend a feat to use that, but I now see that it would work as a light blade, while giving reach and some boosted damage over say a dagger.

What do you guys think?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2011)

It's definitely more damaging than the dagger, but you lose the +1 to hit from your Weapon Talent so there's a trade-off. I do like reach though, so it's about a 5% reduction in to hit, for a 2.5 bump in damage (from the extra d4) + reach. 

We have a lot of melee people I think so reach could be beneficial but you need to be flanking to get your SA damage and you can't get that without being adjacent.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2011)

renau1g said:


> We have a lot of melee people I think so reach could be beneficial but you need to be flanking to get your SA damage and you can't get that without being adjacent.





Ah, see...I hadn't realized I'd need to be flanking for that. So maybe I'll stick with a dagger.


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Ah, see...I hadn't realized I'd need to be flanking for that. So maybe I'll stick with a dagger.




Not quite!

You need _COMBAT ADVANTAGE_ to get Sneak Attack damage.  Flanking is ONE WAY to get Combat Advantage, but certainly not the ONLY way.  You can get Combat Advantage in all kinds of ways.  For example, prone and dazed targets grant Combat Advantage to everyone.  Someone climbing grants Combat Advantage.  There are various powers (even some Rogue powers) that cause enemies to grant Combat Advantage.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 8, 2011)

There is polearm flanker feat (if  the chain counts as polearm). Check Into the Wild - IronSky plays Dante, ranger with the chain.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 8, 2011)

Neurotic said:


> There is polearm flanker feat (if  the chain counts as polearm). Check Into the Wild - IronSky plays Dante, ranger with the chain.




It's a flail/light blade unfortunately.

Ah, yes sorry about that, I forgot you need CA, which flanking someone is the easiest way to get it. Nobody has dazing at-wills and there's few (if any?) prone at-wills. 

Personally, I think ranger's do far better with the spiked chain vs. a rogue. Plus one of the best paragon paths in the game (Daggermaster) is only for dagger-rogues. Crits on 18-20... yes please


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Ah, yes sorry about that, I forgot you need CA, which flanking someone is the easiest way to get it. Nobody has dazing at-wills and there's few (if any?) prone at-wills.




My rogue does have a per-encounter dazing attack, but no at-will.



renau1g said:


> Personally, I think ranger's do far better with the spiked chain vs. a rogue. Plus one of the best paragon paths in the game (Daggermaster) is only for dagger-rogues. Crits on 18-20... yes please




That's kinda what I was thinking for dagger (not that we'll progress that far during the course of the game or anything).


----------



## Insight (Apr 8, 2011)

Rhun said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking for dagger (not that we'll progress that far during the course of the game or anything).




Since this is just for the Isle of Dread, I don't imagine that your characters will gain more than 3 or 4 levels during the adventure.  There's some extra stuff that we _could_ do if people are having fun and things are still sailing along.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2011)

Dagger is still good, the most accurate but least damaging weapon choice until you enter daggermaster.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Dagger is still good, the most accurate but least damaging weapon choice until you enter daggermaster.




I think I will stick with it. It seems like a versatile choice, and if I play my cards right most of my damage will come from sneak attacking and such anyway.

I'll likely get my PC all finished up tomorrow evening.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2011)

Plus you can throw a dagger, you can only throw your chain with the farbond spellblade enchantment.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Plus you can throw a dagger, you can only throw your chain with the farbond spellblade enchantment.




Right. They've made the dagger a pretty versatile weapon in 4E.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2011)

One of the FEW actual improvements in 4E?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

Leif said:


> One of the FEW actual improvements in 4E?




That sounds like something Dewar would say.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

Rhun said:


> That sounds like something Dewar would say.



OUCH!!!  Auggh, you've cut me to the heart, Rhunnie!  Alas, I fear I breathe my last.....


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

Leif said:


> OUCH!!!  Auggh, you've cut me to the heart, Rhunnie!  Alas, I fear I breathe my last.....




I'm quite certain he would say the same.


----------



## Insight (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry about the delays in the game.  I've been sick since Friday night.  I'm going to try to get things updated tomorrow (Wednesday).


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 13, 2011)

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], I'll look at your char today, sorry been busy between RL and JA's character


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2011)

Insight said:


> Sorry about the delays in the game.  I've been sick since Friday night.  I'm going to try to get things updated tomorrow (Wednesday).



Get well soon


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, Neurotic!  

Hope you're back on top of the world in record time, Insight!


----------



## Insight (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like the only characters we're waiting on getting posted are Rhun's and whatever Scotley decides to make.  Leif's may still be a work in progress, so who knows.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 13, 2011)

I reviewed [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]'s so he has somethgn to think about


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2011)

Insight said:


> Looks like the only characters we're waiting on getting posted are Rhun's and whatever Scotley decides to make.  Leif's may still be a work in progress, so who knows.




With just a little luck I'll have my Human Seeker up by in the morning. He's just about finished mechanically, just have to get a background together. 

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2011)

Insight said:


> Looks like the only characters we're waiting on getting posted are Rhun's and whatever Scotley decides to make.  Leif's may still be a work in progress, so who knows.




Mine is mostly done, just have to get him outfitted with equipment and such. This has just been a busy week. I've got family in town, and tax day is quickly coming up. I may end up with a bunch of time this weekend, so if you can give me a couple more days I'll make sure Vrashek is finished up.


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2011)

Insight said:


> Looks like the only characters we're waiting on getting posted are Rhun's and whatever Scotley decides to make.  Leif's may still be a work in progress, so who knows.



I think I'm gonna stick with what I have now, actually.    CAN'T WAIT TO GET GOING BETTER!


Neurotic said:


> I reviewed Leif's so he has something to think about



Yeah, thanks for that, but I think I'm gonna leave well enough alone.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a rules question about one of the powers Essentials mages get, Suggestion. Here's the text:

*Trigger:* You make a Diplomacy check.
*Effect:* You make an Arcana check instead, using that result to determine the outcome of the Diplomacy check.

When I looked at this, I thought it was probably useless to me, since my Diplomacy is much higher than my Arcana. But someone else said it might be intended as a second chance ability- if you roll Diplomacy and don't like the result, you can ignore it and roll Arcana instead. I can't tell if it is or not. It doesn't really follow the language for second chance abilities, but "you make a diplomacy check" implies to me that you've rolled the dice.

So how does this work? Does it give me a reroll, or do you only use your Arcana modifier in lieu of ever making the Diplomacy roll?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2011)

"Instead" means instead, not retry. They're pretty good and the distinction.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 14, 2011)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and roll 1d10 to see the energy type for which Questor has Resist/5 today because of his Wild Soul Class Feature. 2= Resist/5 Cold. 

I've also done a little more work on Questor and added a description.  Embarrassed to say that I had too many feats selected.  Guess I thought Sorcerers got Ritual Magic as a class feature like Wizards.   I removed Disciplined Wild Soul to make that right.

I think I'm really going to like playing a chaos sorcerer, but so many aspects of Questor are so random that it's going to be a wild ride!  Probably for all of us, because some of the chaos powers affect his allies sometimes.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

Leif said:


> I think I'm really going to like playing a chaos sorcerer, but so many aspects of Questor are so random that it's going to be a wild ride!  Probably for all of us, because some of the chaos powers affect his allies sometimes.




I remember way back in the day one of the players in a group I was in played a Chaos Wizard. I can't remember what book it was from...maybe the 2E Forgotten Realms hardcover? Anyway, he did something chaotic that affected out party's fighter. And that was the end of the Chaos Wizard. 

Not that we'd ever do that to Questor.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah 2e FR introduced the Wild Magic mage I believe. I played one in Baldur's Gate II, but our DM didn't like them and so I couldn't play one in RL...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Yeah 2e FR introduced the Wild Magic mage I believe. I played one in Baldur's Gate II, but our DM didn't like them and so I couldn't play one in RL...




That's it. It was the Wild Mage. Thanks for jarring my memory, Ryan!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2011)

For old times sake I've attached it.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

renau1g said:


> For old times sake I've attached it.




Ah, I even had the book wrong. But I do have the Tome of Magic sitting on a shelf somewhere too.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2011)

*Geirgrim Human Seeker 6*

At long last here is my character for your approval. I didn't get to do much in terms of detail on personality and history as yet, but otherwise he's ready.

Geirgrim is a tall muscular man in his late 20's with particularly keen amber eyes. His straw colored hair is worn in a tight braid and his beard short but a little shaggy. His leather armor is well worn, but properly maintained. He wears a hunting knife and a mace on his belt and a quiver with a few javelins on his back, but the odd spear in his hand is the weapon that catches the eye. The dull gray metal of the blade main blade and sharp wings that angle off from it seem somehow unnaturally keen and eager for blood. The thick red oak haft is polished smooth and shows wear that indicates it is has seen much use. He is clearly a man of the wilderness little used to city life. He carries a bedroll and other gear where ever he roams. His boots have seen many leagues.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2011)

Geirgrim should improve the groups healing, nature, perception and insight. Passive perception and insight are both 25. He's got some decent controller powers at range. He's not much good in melee. AC and HP are pretty low. He's also quick with +10 init.

I'm going to try and get caught up on the IC thread and should be ready to join the group whenever Insight sees fit to add him.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Geirgrim should improve the groups healing, nature, perception and insight. Passive perception and insight are both 25. He's got some decent controller powers at range. He's not much good in melee. AC and HP are pretty low. He's also quick with +10 init.





Looks like we have a lot of high perception scores. Hope that keeps us from getting ambushed.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'll be out of town next week; not sure how much I'll be able to post.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2011)

Questor and I are good with skipping ahead to the next day.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 17, 2011)

I think we have a couple of leads beyond Captain Rex. If you guys are not interested in chasing the gnome's story, I think you were also talking about questioning Kordin, the dwarf Veiled Society contact. There was also another member of the crew mentioned, who we haven't looked for yet. I'm not finding his name easily but it's in there somewhere.

Nafije is interested in visiting Raef's book store for a lead on the map. I'm sure we could do that the next day, but I mean, it's right next door..


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2011)

Leif said:


> Questor and I are good with skipping ahead to the next day.






JustKim said:


> I think we have a couple of leads beyond Captain Rex. If you guys are not interested in chasing the gnome's story, I think you were also talking about questioning Kordin, the dwarf Veiled Society contact. There was also another member of the crew mentioned, who we haven't looked for yet. I'm not finding his name easily but it's in there somewhere.
> 
> Nafije is interested in visiting Raef's book store for a lead on the map. I'm sure we could do that the next day, but I mean, it's right next door..



Questor and I are also good with doing as JustKim/Nafije suggests.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Nafije is interested in visiting Raef's book store for a lead on the map. I'm sure we could do that the next day, but I mean, it's right next door..




Since, as per above, I don't know how much I'll be able to post next week (depends on hotel internet connections and 'free' time @ work when I'm somewhere else on business; it's extremely unlikely I'll post anything tomorrow or next Saturday, as I'll be travelling most of the day, or at least most of the time I'm awake), I'll just note here that Cassi is something of bookworm, and would definitely tag along for that.


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll do what I can to make it so.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright, Vrashek is posted over in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2011)

It's about time, Rhunnie!  Now if we can just get Scotley to get the lead out of his hindparts.....


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

Leif said:


> It's about time, Rhunnie!




Well, I do have this pesky life outside on En World. I know, I know...blasphemy!


----------



## Insight (Apr 22, 2011)

[MENTION=6670569]Almightyfoon[/MENTION], [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]

You guys haven't posted in about 2 weeks.  I want to make sure you are still interested in the game and are able to keep up with it.  Please let me know.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 22, 2011)

Insight said:


> [MENTION=6670569]Almightyfoon[/MENTION], [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION]
> 
> You guys haven't posted in about 2 weeks.  I want to make sure you are still interested in the game and are able to keep up with it.  Please let me know.



end of semester crazies, but not much for Skaros right now other than follow. If still in a skill challenge, others have to contribute successes before him anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2011)

Insight said:


> [MENTION=6670569]Almightyfoon[/MENTION]




It has been about a week since Almightyfoon has even logged in. Maybe he has been out of town or something?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2011)

Insight, my confusion was caused by my post, in which I declared Astra was _going with Adam_ into the store, after which that interaction played out.

I didn't realize at the time there'd be an obstruction, and overstepped my bounds, it seems, hoping to speed things along.

So I'll edit my original post so Astra goes in ahead of Adam...and that should fix things.


----------



## JustKim (Apr 22, 2011)

Almightyfoon asked us to bear with him in his own thread, while he dealt with end of semester projects. That would most likely make this week finals week, and I'm assuming that's what kept him from logging in.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2011)

JustKim said:


> Almightyfoon asked us to bear with him in his own thread, while he dealt with end of semester projects. That would most likely make this week finals week, and I'm assuming that's what kept him from logging in.




Good catch!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2011)

I know his PC was missing in LEB also, I can pass that along to our DM.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2011)

All - 

renau1g has let me know that he will be unable to continue with the game.  We will not be replacing his slot at present.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2011)

I am also concerned that we have not seen Barook's player, AlmightyFoon, in a considerable amount of time.  Unless he returns soon, I am going to consider him gone as well.


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2011)

Insight said:


> I am also concerned that we have not seen Barook's player, AlmightyFoon, in a considerable amount of time. Unless he returns soon, I am going to consider him gone as well.



Well, one advantage to a really large group is that one or two disappearances aren't going to render the group ineffective, I think. Cassi and a Cavalier of Sacrifice might be a little taxed to keep up with healing for 8 characters, but we'll see.


----------



## JustKim (May 18, 2011)

I have that 1/encounter heal from my shaman multiclass, too.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

Insight said:


> renau1g has let me know that he will be unable to continue with the game.  We will not be replacing his slot at present.




Bummer! He will be missed!



Insight said:


> I am also concerned that we have not seen Barook's player, AlmightyFoon, in a considerable amount of time.  Unless he returns soon, I am going to consider him gone as well.




He hasn't logged in to EN World since 04/15. That is generally a bad sign.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2011)

Rhun said:


> He hasn't logged in to EN World since 04/15. That is generally a bad sign.




All right, a month is long enough for me.  Consider AlmightyFoon's spot closed as of now.  It will not be replaced at present.

This means that we are down a leader and a defender.  The leader being gone is the more pressing concern, given the size of the group.  Down the road, we may need to look at an alternate healing solution.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

Does that leave us with 7 or 8 PCs? Either way, that is still a pretty big group.


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Does that leave us with 7 or 8 PCs? Either way, that is still a pretty big group.



8.
*1. Cassi Ashonson*, Human Artificer (drothgery)
*2. Nafije an-Noor Mahbooba *, Human Enchanter Wizard (JustKim)
*3. Skaros*, Human (Tiefling) Hexblade Warlock (stonegod)
*4. Adam of Brightcastle*, Human Cavalier Paladin (Walking Dad)
*5. Astra Startide*, Elf Hunter Ranger (Shayuri)
*6. Questor*, Halfling Chaos Sorcerer (Leif)
*7. Vrashek*, Half-Orc Rogue (Rhun)
*8. Geirgrim*, Human Seeker (Scotley)


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Dave! I would have put together a list, but I am being lazy.


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2011)

I just copied it from the second post in the IC thread, deleted the characters that left, and added numbers.

We probably will be okay with Cassi as the only leader-role type if you guys are careful and donate surges for Cassi to make into healing infusions when she's out (or has only one).


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2011)

Insight said:


> This means that we are down a leader and a defender.  The leader being gone is the more pressing concern, given the size of the group.  Down the road, we may need to look at an alternate healing solution.





drothgery said:


> We probably will be okay with Cassi as the only leader-role type if you guys are careful and donate surges for Cassi to make into healing infusions when she's out (or has only one).



I thought part of the "charm" of 4E was supposed to be that you didn't necessarily need a cleric to get by?  We'll probably be fine if we understand our limitations and know when enough is enough for one day.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Leif said:


> I thought part of the "charm" of 4E was supposed to be that you didn't necessarily need a cleric to get by?  We'll probably be fine if we understand our limitations and know when enough is enough for one day.




I'm in agreement with Leif. We should do alright, as long as we don't push ourselves too far.


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2011)

Leif said:


> I thought part of the "charm" of 4E was supposed to be that you didn't necessarily need a cleric to get by? We'll probably be fine if we understand our limitations and know when enough is enough for one day.



Well, it's not like earlier editions of D&D where no other class could really effectively sub for a cleric; an artificer or bard or warlord or shaman or sentinel druid or ardent works just fine instead of a cleric. But I'd think you could run into problems with one true leader-combat role character for 8 PCs at least in theory. Though artificers, as I mentioned, have a few tricks that might help there.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2011)

Don't forget, Dave, that EVERY character has a certain allotment of healing surges to use.  It's just that you can't always use one when you wish to do so.  More than one surge per encounter (that one being thanks to 'second wind') may or may not be readily possible depending upon the circumstances, but with a little luck, a favorable ruling from our EXTREMELY UNDERSTANDING DM (ahem!), and maybe a little bit MORE luck, we should be just fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2011)

Leif said:


> I thought part of the "charm" of 4E was supposed to be that you didn't necessarily need a cleric to get by?  We'll probably be fine if we understand our limitations and know when enough is enough for one day.



Actually no. I think the 'charm' were the clearly defined roles and the importance of teamplay. 'No role required' is Gamma World, where everyone can spent second wind as a minor.
Using the standard action is an important issue.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Actually no. I think the 'charm' were the clearly defined roles and the importance of teamplay. 'No role required' is Gamma World, where everyone can spent second wind as a minor.
> Using the standard action is an important issue.




I remember old gamma world. That was a fun game. Black Ray Pistol for the win, baby!


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2011)

I might throw a companion character in your direction for extra heals.  We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2011)

I am out for the rest of this week for Origins.  I'll try to post something today.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2011)

Insight said:


> I am out for the rest of this week for Origins.  I'll try to post something today.




I'm stuck in a funk of real life drama which is leading to extremely slow posting. But I'll try to do what I can.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2011)

Busy myself this week. 

Hey Rhun, if you need someone to talk to or maybe a body disposed of just let us know.


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Busy myself this week.
> 
> Hey Rhun, if you need someone to talk to or maybe a body disposed of just let us know.



Seconded with a VENGEANCE, Rhunnie!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Busy myself this week.
> 
> Hey Rhun, if you need someone to talk to or maybe a body disposed of just let us know.






Leif said:


> Seconded with a VENGEANCE, Rhunnie!





I might, on both counts!  Thanks, guys.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2011)

Guys,

I really want to get this game going.  I realize that it's been extremely slow as of late and we haven't gotten anywhere near even leaving Specularum.  

If you want, I can handwave the rest of this part of the plot and move things along.  If you want to stay with the current plot and see where it goes, I am OK with that - but realize it may be months (IRL) before you actually get to the Isle of Dread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm fine either way, but I would also like to seeif my character is nechanically sound in combat.


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm also fine either way.  It's your call, Insight!


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, Cassi's kind of a bookworm when not involved in violence or creating implements for violence, so she's mostly been hanging around in the back looking studious so far. So I'd be in favor of moving things forward a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2011)

Either way works for me.


----------



## JustKim (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to move ahead, personally. Although the Specularum plot has been fun, the Isle of Dread is what I really joined for. And I've been pretty worried, as the game slows down, that we won't even make it to the boat.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2011)

Team fountain ain't doing much. I'd like to move things along. Having run a plot heavy game, i understand the challenges.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2011)

It sounds like we need to move things ahead a bit.  I have a plot point in mind that will get everyone back together and what I'd like to do is handwave _just a bit_ to get everyone back together.  We'll still be in the same chapter, but I want to avoid getting bogged down in something I really hadn't intended in taking so long.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2011)

Works for me. Not much I can do during parlay with dwarves.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2011)

At least this part of the group parlayed. I'm really out of ideas what to do outside. But the encounter with the cursed beggars was fun.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2011)

Insight said:


> It sounds like we need to move things ahead a bit.  I have a plot point in mind that will get everyone back together and what I'd like to do is handwave _just a bit_ to get everyone back together.  We'll still be in the same chapter, but I want to avoid getting bogged down in something I really hadn't intended in taking so long.
> 
> Stay tuned.




Make it so!


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicely played, Sir DM!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Make it so!




Engage!


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhun, Aid Another has a DC of 10, so Vrashek's help got Nafije a +2 right on the dot!  At least, I think that's how it works.  But you knew that already didn't you Rhun?  

Corrected by Stonegod in next post!  Thanks, Stoney!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2011)

Aid DC is 10+1/2 challenge level.


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2011)

stonegod said:


> Aid DC is 10+1/2 challenge level.



And challenge level is a fact to which players are not ordinarily privy.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2011)

At least avg partly lvl is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2011)

From my limited experience with 4E, avg party level seems a bit low for the challenge rating of a decent fight.  I usually go more with avg level + 1-2.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2011)

Thus the "at least"


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2011)

But, since you brought it up, how high can you go and still have a reasonable expectation of having some pc survivors? Avg level +4? +5?

I mean, I figure that if the pcs didn't make any dumb mistakes, you still might get a few casualites even as low as Avg Level +2 or +3, but I don't think that would guarantee a tpk by any means.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2011)

Leif said:


> From my limited experience with 4E, avg party level seems a bit low for the challenge rating of a decent fight.  I usually go more with avg level + 1-2.



You don't use the increased monster damage from the later Monster Manual and the Monster Vaults, right?

My characters got killed more often in 4e than 3.5 games on this board...


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> You don't use the increased monster damage from the later Monster Manual and the Monster Vaults, right?
> 
> My characters got killed more often in 4e than 3.5 games on this board...



Hmm, yeah, guess that might be my problem.  The sad thing is that I have the Monster Vault, I just haven't been using it.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2011)

Leif said:


> But, since you brought it up, how high can you go and still have a reasonable expectation of having some pc survivors? Avg level +4? +5?
> 
> I mean, I figure that if the pcs didn't make any dumb mistakes, you still might get a few casualites even as low as Avg Level +2 or +3, but I don't think that would guarantee a tpk by any means.




My 4e Swashbuckler game is supposed to be experimental. Maybe I'll try an average level +4 fight and see how many survive...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2011)

Leif said:


> Rhun, Aid Another has a DC of 10, so Vrashek's help got Nafije a +2 right on the dot!  At least, I think that's how it works.  But you knew that already didn't you Rhun?
> 
> Corrected by Stonegod in next post!  Thanks, Stoney!




Yep, I was hoping for DC10...but instead, Vrashek fails. His skill checks in this game so far have been abysmal.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2011)

Leif said:


> Hmm, yeah, guess that might be my problem.  The sad thing is that I have the Monster Vault, I just haven't been using it.




I use this crib sheet with my older books...


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

Scotley said:


> My 4e Swashbuckler game is supposed to be experimental. Maybe I'll try an average level +4 fight and see how many survive...



Yeah, why don't you do that as soon as Manous takes off to go get some fresh polish for his Paladin's knob or something.


Rhun said:


> Yep, I was hoping for DC10...but instead, Vrashek fails. His skill checks in this game so far have been abysmal.



I'm proud of you for trying anyway.  Questor is too chicken to even try, so far.


Scotley said:


> I use this crib sheet with my older books...



Thanks, I'd print that sucker out if I had a printer cartridge that was worth a da**!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2011)

I do not want green eggs and spam.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

But do you _LIKE_ green eggs and ham?
Please say you do, Sam I am!

Stonegod --  your Warlock officially ROCKS!  If Questor is ever around when he does something like that, the Halfling pee will flow freely!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2011)

Leif said:


> Insight --  your Warlock officially ROCKS!  If Questor is ever around when he does something like that, the Halfling pee will flow freely!



That's my warlock, halfling.  Unless you are referring to a different game.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

stonegod said:


> That's my warlock, halfling.  Unless you are referring to a different game.



EEEEK!  Yes yes yes yes yes of COURSE it is, Sir!  Please don't squish me??


----------



## Insight (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys (and gals)

For some reason, the game is lagging again.  I need some of the other players to participate in the skill challenge.  I don't see that there's any way I can push the action forward at this point.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2011)

Mew...at first glance I seemed unsuited, but I'll try being more creative and take another look.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Mew...at first glance I seemed unsuited, but I'll try being more creative and take another look.



Gosh!  Creative??  Don't strain yourself or anything!    Look at it this way:  you can't do any worse than Questor did!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2011)

Insight said:


> Hi guys (and gals)
> 
> For some reason, the game is lagging again.  I need some of the other players to participate in the skill challenge.  I don't see that there's any way I can push the action forward at this point.





Every time Vrashek tries he fails.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 22, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Every time Vrashek tries he fails.



We're in a History/Streetwise primary skill challenge where only 2 of the 8 PCs are trained in History, and no one is trained in Streetwise (though Nafije has very high bonuses to charisma skills and so can fake it). I think the DM expects failures to happen.


----------



## Insight (Jul 23, 2011)

drothgery said:


> We're in a History/Streetwise primary skill challenge where only 2 of the 8 PCs are trained in History, and no one is trained in Streetwise (though Nafije has very high bonuses to charisma skills and so can fake it). I think the DM expects failures to happen.




Theres absolutely no reason you couldn't try other skills.  If you come up with a reasonable use for a skill, you may even get a bonus to the roll.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2011)

Insight said:


> Hi guys (and gals)
> 
> For some reason, the game is lagging again.  I need some of the other players to participate in the skill challenge.  I don't see that there's any way I can push the action forward at this point.




I scored early success and was trying to give everyone else a shot. My character didn't even have a great list to work from. Come on folks I know you got skills. I will be glad to try an assist in one of my lesser skills if someone else can do the primary.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2011)

My dude has no skills that are even arguably applicable, and he failed miserably on his aid-another attempt, even!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

Already did a diplomacy aid check. Another round of checks?


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2011)

The skill challenge is not intended to be difficult.  Just give it a shot.  

Remember that succeeding in a skill challenge is not an auto-win for the adventure or is failing a skill challenge likely to derail things.  It just changes what happens next.  I don't want people to be afraid to do things just because it might lead to failure.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2011)

As with anything, bad rolls doth make fools of us all. Still, your point is well-taken. Players are a success-obsessed bunch, by and large. The prospect of failing fills us with fear and righteous wrath. 

Have we started a new 'round'?


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> As with anything, bad rolls doth make fools of us all. Still, your point is well-taken. Players are a success-obsessed bunch, by and large. The prospect of failing fills us with fear and righteous wrath.
> 
> Have we started a new 'round'?




Sure.  Anyone who has an idea, go ahead and post.  

I'm not really a "by round" sort of DM when it comes to these things.  I prefer that everyone participate, but that often leads to players doing really dumb things that make little sense, just to get the "round" moving along.


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2011)

Does that mean that Questor can try to 'aid another' again?   Too bad there's not much call for Cha-based skills this time around.


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> Does that mean that Questor can try to 'aid another' again?   Too bad there's not much call for Cha-based skills this time around.




Any of them _could_ be useful if you can think of a way to apply them.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know I'm going on vacation and don't expect to post much if any until Friday night. NPC Geirgrim as needed.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to drop this game. I'm really in too many PBPs again; I added a bunch while I wasn't working very much, and I've really lingered as a rather inactive player outside of combat / skill challenges in too many of them. Sorry. I know Cassi leaving would render the party leader-less, which is half the reason why I haven't left before.


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2011)

Never fear, Dave!  Questor will lead!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2011)

Yikes please don't leave and put Questor in charge!!!!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> Never fear, Dave!  Questor will lead!




Perhaps it is time to leave...


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2011)

We can work around whatever deficiencies the party has.  I wouldn't worry about it.

Happy trails, Dave!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2011)

Take care, Dave!


----------



## JustKim (Oct 7, 2011)

I need to drop out also. I'm sorry if I delayed things with my absence. It was fun while I was able, guys, thank you for letting me play.


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2011)

It was great having you here!  Sorry it is no longer working out for you.  Catch you around the boards here.


----------



## Insight (Oct 7, 2011)

That's really too bad.  I was enjoying the fun between Mr. Feathers and Goldie.

A lot of recent attrition.  I hope we can keep this game going.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2011)

Hmm...who have we got left?


----------



## Insight (Oct 7, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm...who have we got left?




Not a bad idea to have a roll call.  

Everyone who is still playing, please post a short reply.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2011)

still here, still interested.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2011)

Yo!  Questor the Halfling Chaos Sorcerer is present, Sir! *snappy salute*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2011)

Elf ranger, reporting in.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2011)

Here.


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2011)

As I'm going to be out of town and away from my computer until at least Monday, I just wanted to let you know that I'm putting the game on hold until then.  I'll catch up with things when I return.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2011)

Insight said:


> Not a bad idea to have a roll call.
> 
> Everyone who is still playing, please post a short reply.




I'm back. Sorry for the absence. Definitely, still interested in playing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2011)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Tigers don't usually go indoors.  Not  through regular doors intended for human-sized beings.  Certainly not  with your character riding the tiger.  If you somehow convince the tiger  to go inside, the tiger will be in _very_ cramped quarters.  I just don't see this being viable.
> ...




Fine with not fitting Adam riding the tiger. But in every room we could fight an ogre or other large sized opponent, Adam should be able to fight on the tiger, right?

It has more to do with room height than the size of the door IMHO. (And the tiger still takes 4 sq, as all large creatures.


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Fine with not fitting Adam riding the tiger. But in every room we could fight an ogre or other large sized opponent, Adam should be able to fight on the tiger, right?
> 
> It has more to do with room height than the size of the door IMHO. (And the tiger still takes 4 sq, as all large creatures.




Yes, if the room is large enough, certainly large enough to accomodate a large sized opponent, the tiger should be able to fight in there without issue.

One thing I want to do is ensure that your character isn't going to get short-changed during the course of the game.  I should point out that I have NEVER played or run a game with a character whose main point was to be mounted.  There are times when you will have to get off the tiger.  Granted, when you get to the island (IF you guys get to the island ), there is a ton of open space so it should not be an issue.  But not ALL of the action on the island is going to be outdoors.  Something to consider.

If your character is not viable off the mount, maybe you should reconsider the concept.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

The character should still be viable, but I'm not so sure anymore that I should have used one feat to get Mounted Combat for just an athletics and acrobatics bonus.

Could the tiger climb up, Adam goes through the window and then un-summons (dismisses) the cat? So I could get at least the skill bonus once


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> The character should still be viable, but I'm not so sure anymore that I should have used one feat to get Mounted Combat for just an athletics and acrobatics bonus.
> 
> Could the tiger climb up, Adam goes through the window and then un-summons (dismisses) the cat? So I could get at least the skill bonus once




I can't picture a tiger climbing the side of a building.  What I can picture is the tiger forming a sort of ramp to the window (stretching diagonally; its front paws against the side of the building and its back paws on the ground), allowing Adam a DC 0 Athletics to jump from there through the window.  Normal tigers would NOT do this, of course, but Adam's is trained, so it can at least do that.

The thing with animals is that they still behave as their type.  Unless it is some sort of celestial spirit that just looks like a tiger.  My understanding is that Adam's tiger is just a tiger that's trained to fight mounted and so forth.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

I actually pictured him as a celestial magical with above animal intelligence. I took the mounted combat feat epically to increase his climb and jump abilities.

May I change the feat outside of a level-up?


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I actually pictured him as a celestial magical with above animal intelligence. I took the mounted combat feat epically to increase his climb and jump abilities.
> 
> May I change the feat outside of a level-up?




Actually, I just re-read your RG entry and the feat you took.  BTW, where is the writeup for that Celestial Battle Tiger?  It's not in the Compendium that I can find.

I've changed my mind about the tiger's capabilities.  Since it's not really a _tiger_ but a magical creature that _looks like_ a tiger, I am going to allow it to act in ways that normal tigers wouldn't.  Heck, I'm not sure you could even get a normal tiger to let you ride it for very long!

I think, however, that the tiger cannot climb the side of the building with Adam riding him.  I'm taking that +10 to Acrobatics and Athletics to be mostly "jumping", which is certainly reasonable while mounted (I guess "swimming" would also be reasonable).  I could also envision the tiger climbing non-vertical surfaces, such as rubbles and rocks, with Adam riding him.  

You could have the tiger try to jump through the window (Adam would have to duck at the appropriate moment or get knocked off the tiger -- the window isn't tall enough) or climb the side of the building without Adam.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

Insight said:


> Actually, I just re-read your RG entry and the feat you took.  BTW, where is the writeup for that Celestial Battle Tiger?  It's not in the Compendium that I can find.



Dragon 393. Should be either under powers or class features.



> You could have the tiger try to jump through the window (Adam would have to duck at the appropriate moment or get knocked off the tiger -- the window isn't tall enough) or climb the side of the building without Adam.



If the tiger cannot really fight inside because of the space, I don't need him inside.
Could I roll athletics for it and then fluff it as jumping high, holding shortly on he wall besides the widow frame until Adam can enter and then return to the celestial plane?


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> If the tiger cannot really fight inside because of the space, I don't need him inside.
> Could I roll athletics for it and then fluff it as jumping high, holding shortly on he wall besides the widow frame until Adam can enter and then return to the celestial plane?




That sounds fine.


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello all,

I've been unexpectedly away for the past five days.  I'll try to catch up today and over the weekend as warranted.


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome back Insight the Private Eye


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2011)

Insight said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been unexpectedly away for the past five days.  I'll try to catch up today and over the weekend as warranted.




No worries. Take your time!


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got back and able to post.  I'll update today where possible.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

Actually, I'm not sure about this game.  I asked for Initiative rolls from Adam, Astra, and Vrashek on Nov 11th and have only gotten a roll from WD for Adam.  Two weeks is plenty of time for you guys to respond.  I am becoming concerned about player interest.

I know this is a holiday weekend in the States, so I am willing to give it a few more days.  If I don't see any more interest by the end of the month, I am going to shut this down.

I don't want to waste anyone's time, least of all, mine.


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2011)

If I may, Insight ---

PLEASE don't shut the game down!  Vrashek (Rhun) and Astra (Shayuri) are both played by ENWorlders who understand the demands of DMing and could and would doubtless accept DM-rolled intiative in a case like this without batting an eye.  Your impatience is totally understandable, though, so just roll initiative for them and proceed.

Rhun, Shayuri, ordinarily, I do not advocate the hostile takeover of PCs by the DM.  However, in this case where I have a character of whom I have grown immensely fond, I find that it really would not bother *me* at all if Insight rolled initiative for *your* characters this once.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2011)

I am still here and eager to continue. I was sidelined by an extremely busy time at work for several weeks, but my life has settled back down and I would like to continue playing Geirgrim if enough of the others can stick it out. If it makes a difference my own game involving some of the same players has also slowed to a crawl. I believe that the holiday season, finals at school and general end of the year busyness may be a factor. The traffic here has really dropped off of late.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 24, 2011)

Ngh, my apologies for the negligence. No real excuse, I guess. Work's been crazy and I've gotten my head into a pair of new video games, but those aren't really excuses.

I'll post at once.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm looking at a slow day at work on Saturday, so I'll take a look at things at that point.  Hopefully, we have a combat to start.  I'll roll initiative for the players in question if they have not done so.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2011)

My apologies as well. I've been swamped w/ RL lately, and it seems every time I do log into En World, it is running slow. I'll strive to keep on top of this game, as I really do like my character, and I'd hate to be the reason the game ends for the rest of the fine players here.


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry!

Sheesh!  Grow a pair and get the heck OVER IT already! 

Hey, I have an idea!  Let's play some D&D, what do you say?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2011)

Leif said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry!
> 
> Sheesh!  Grow a pair and get the heck OVER IT already!
> 
> Hey, I have an idea!  Let's play some D&D, what do you say?





Calm down, Leif!


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Calm down, Leif!



...not bloody likely, is it?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2011)

Leif said:


> ...not bloody likely, is it?




No, not bloody likely at all.


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2011)

Rhun said:


> No, not bloody likely at all.



Heh.


----------



## Insight (Dec 2, 2011)

I've run into some time issues as well.  I usually post from work, mostly because I am too distracted at home (it may have something to do with beta-testing Star Wars: The Old Republic).  Anyway, I will keep this going as long as I can manage.  It seems like the end of the week is more likely when I can really focus on EN World PBP games.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2011)

Hear ye, hear ye!  Insight has more to worry about than beta-testing Star Wars games right now.   The Insightful One himself has let me know that he is experiencing "medical concerns" and will be otherwise occupied for a little while.  He hopes to be back by the end of the week.  Here's hoping for smooth sailing for him, and no further complications of any sort.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2011)

Leif said:


> Hear ye, hear ye!  Insight has more to worry about than beta-testing Star Wars games right now.   The Insightful One himself has let me know that he is experiencing "medical concerns" and will be otherwise occupied for a little while.  He hopes to be back by the end of the week.  Here's hoping for smooth sailing for him, and no further complications of any sort.




I'm sort of getting worried about all the medical concerns going on here about!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2011)

Take care man, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I'm sort of getting worried about all the medical concerns going on here about!



As well you should be!  Scotley and I are immune/vaccinated, but all the rest of you folk better remember to wash your hands after borrowing someone else's 20-sider.  You thought that DM Screen was to hide maps, but really it's a high-tech, virus-proof shield.  This new epidemic among gamers is the new mutation of Legionairre's Disease and Scourge of the Twenty-First Century: *RPGer's disease!*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2011)

Leif said:


> You thought that DM Screen was to hide maps, but really it's a high-tech, virus-proof shield.




I gotsta get me one of those!


----------



## Insight (Dec 8, 2011)

I am back... sorta.  I'll try to have things updated by this weekend.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2011)

Insight said:


> I am back...




Glad to hear it. Hope everything is alright!


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome home, Insight!


----------



## Insight (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been very sick for the past few weeks and have been unable to update this game.  I'm just now getting back into the swing of things and hope to be able to get this game back on track soon.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear you have been ill. Don't worry about us, I'll be here when you feel like continuing.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2011)

What he said, Dude.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> What he said, Dude.




Yeah!


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2012)

You KNEW it was coming:

5th Edition D&D Announced!


----------



## Insight (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I have to apologize for my recent lapses in keeping this game going at a reasonably decent pace.  The time I used to spend working on these PBP games has been absorbed by other activities.  The only thing I can really promise at this point is that THIS game _will_ continue, hopefully at a renewed pace in the near future.  As for my other games, we will see.

Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2012)

Chin up, Insight!  We're still here.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2012)

Insight said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have to apologize for my recent lapses in keeping this game going at a reasonably decent pace.  The time I used to spend working on these PBP games has been absorbed by other activities.  The only thing I can really promise at this point is that THIS game _will_ continue, hopefully at a renewed pace in the near future.  As for my other games, we will see.
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me.





No worries, Insight. We've all been there. Or, at least, most of us have been there.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jan 12, 2012)

Room for one more...?


----------



## Insight (Jan 14, 2012)

Baileyborough said:


> Room for one more...?




Thanks for the interest.

I think we still have six, and I'm OK with that number for now.  If we drop any more players, I will probably open recruiting.


----------



## Insight (Jan 19, 2012)

1,000xp awarded to each character for completing the quest, "Finding Barbarossa" link.

Please update your characters when possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2012)

Added the XP to my character sheet. We started with just enough for 6th level, right?


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2012)

And this is our first XP award, right?  So we have 8,500 x.p.?


----------



## Insight (Jan 20, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Added the XP to my character sheet. We started with just enough for 6th level, right?




Correct!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2012)

XPs added to Vrashek


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you! Geirgrim has been updated.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2012)

Questor, too, thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Jan 29, 2012)

XP updated.


----------



## Insight (Feb 4, 2012)

Quests and XP and Stuff:

I probably should have mentioned this before, but, in case anyone is curious, this is how I am handling xp awards.

You will continually receive quests of various types (usually regular and minor).  These are worth varying amounts of xp when completed.  You have already completed "Finding Barbarossa", which was worth 1,000xp to each character.  In completing that quest, you picked up the minor quest, "Escaping the Compound", which, when completed will earn each character 500xp.  There is one more quest available after this one; that will be detailed once you have completed "Escaping the Compound".

At the end of each chapter (you are currently in Chapter One), each PC will receive a share of the xp awards for all of the enemies defeated during that chapter, plus a bonus for good roleplaying and so forth.  You will probably gain half a level to possibly one level per chapter.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds good, Insight!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

How big are the stairs and the surrounding rooms? Perhaps we can use the ogres size against them.


----------



## Insight (Feb 24, 2012)

I really need to do a map.  Maybe by Sunday I can have one ready for you guys.  For now, assume that the Ogre cannot get up the stairs without squeezing, but can get everywhere else fairly easily (this place is not that big).


----------



## Insight (Mar 4, 2012)

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Could you please upload a new PDF for Geirgrim?  The one in the RG does not show your powers or items.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2012)

Insight said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Could you please upload a new PDF for Geirgrim?  The one in the RG does not show your powers or items.




I'm working on it now. I'm not sure what went wrong.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

In case you're wondering at the delays in this game, I've been on vacation for the past week.

I'm also finding that I have less and less time to spend on EN World, which, as an unfortunate side effect, means that I have less time to update PbP games.

I'll do the best I can to keep this game afloat, but please realize that it may not get updated more than once a week.

Thanks


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2012)

And of course, I'm not helping much. 

Update incoming asap! (asap meaning today when I have a chance to look at my charsheet)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2012)

Better a slow game than a dead game, I always say.


----------



## Insight (May 12, 2012)

Guys and gals,

I apologize for the constant delays in this game.  I am hoping to free up some time in my schedule to update this more often.

I'd really like to complete this combat sometime during my lifespan  but the Ogre is nowhere close to going down.  

If you guys are bored with this combat, I can escalate things for the sake of moving the game along.  Let me know how you'd like to proceed.

Thanks!


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2012)

Don't make any changes on my account, Insight.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2012)

I'm with Leif. Let's try to finish this the regular way.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2012)

I'm good with however you handle it.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2012)

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - I really don't want to have to skip your turns, but it's been 10 days and I'd really like to finish this combat before Christmas.

If I don't have any turns from either of you by end of day Monday, I will move to the next person in the initiative order.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2012)

I have been kept extremely busy of late, but I'm trying to get caught up this weekend. Post up!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2012)

Posted.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm gonna have to take a leave of absence to try and have this curse lifted from my digital dice if I don't get a hit soon. Damn, that Ogre has got to be almost as big as the broad side of a barn.


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I'm gonna have to take a leave of absence to try and have this curse lifted from my digital dice if I don't get a hit soon. Damn, that Ogre has got to be almost as big as the broad side of a barn.




Well, the good news is that the ogre is almost down.  One more good round from everyone should do it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2012)

Insight said:


> Well, the good news is that the ogre is almost down.  One more good round from everyone should do it.




Ogres are apparently a much greater challenge in 4E than previous editions.


----------



## Insight (Jun 4, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Ogres are apparently a much greater challenge in 4E than previous editions.




This one is a solo, meaning he is supposed to be a challenge for a party by himself.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2012)

Giants in 4E are truly fearsome and awesomely deadly foes.  And Ogres are just the smallest and wimpiest giants.  They are b@d@$$e$ to be sure, but, then again, they are unquestionably pu$$!e$ compared to true giants.

I have the 4E "Revenge of the Giants" series of modules.  I had planned to run it at one time, but by the time I kinda figured out what i was doing with 4E, my 4E game had morphed into an all-Eladrin homebrewed jaunt through the Feywild with the goal of battling the party's nemesis Black Dragon, and the Ultimate Goal of solving the mystery of The Dweomerfall, by which magical energy is slowly being bled off from the Feywild and going ...[where]????.  Along the way, it got severely bogged down and, understandably, Shayuri found a better use for his time.  I do still have hopes to maintain what small momentum the game has, and complete the story arc, and hopefully progress on to more gripping things.

I guess "Revenge of the Giants" is a possibility, if there's any interest. *shrug*  Maybe Scotley would help me run it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

Leif, you now I'm almost always interested in your games


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Leif, you know I'm almost always interested in your games



Thanks, Dad!  You like Scotley's games, too, so you'd probably like it even more if we were both DMing it.  I could bear most of the burden so it wasn't an oppressive demand on Scotley's time, but he could throw in some occasional Scottiness to make it sweeter for everyone.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd be interested, but I'm just not too groovy on 4E. So far I haven't seen anything in it that blows me away.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I'd be interested, but I'm just not too groovy on 4E. So far I haven't seen anything in it that blows me away.



Sorry, Rhun, that's kind of a _sine qua non_ for running the 4E Revenge of the Giants modules.  You know the system, so I think you could probably tolerate it for one game.  Or not?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2012)

Leif said:


> Thanks, Dad!  You like Scotley's games, too, so you'd probably like it even more if we were both DMing it.  I could bear most of the burden so it wasn't an oppressive demand on Scotley's time, but he could throw in some occasional Scottiness to make it sweeter for everyone.




You might be able to twist my arm and convince me. I joined a game to play it, but the DM went AWOL during the first battle. So I'd be up for assistant DM'ing as long as you can handle my slow rate of posting these days.


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I'd be interested, but I'm just not too groovy on 4E. So far I haven't seen anything in it that blows me away.




Rhun -

Could I somehow get you to post an action for Vrashek so we could finish the current combat round?


----------



## Insight (Jun 5, 2012)

Scotley said:


> You might be able to twist my arm and convince me. I joined a game to play it, but the DM went AWOL during the first battle. So I'd be up for assistant DM'ing as long as you can handle my slow rate of posting these days.




I think I may have been in that game.  it sounds vaguely familiar.

In any event, I'd be up for playing in such an enterprise.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2012)

Scotley said:


> You might be able to twist my arm and convince me. I joined a game to play it, but the DM went AWOL during the first battle. So I'd be up for assistant DM'ing as long as you can handle my slow rate of posting these days.



Is this really even a problem? 



Insight said:


> In any event, I'd be up for playing in such an enterprise.



So that's what, three so far?  Walking Dad, Rhun, and Insight, yes?  I can't believe that I'm really, honestly having this conversation about running _another_ game!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2012)

Insight said:


> Rhun -
> 
> Could I somehow get you to post an action for Vrashek so we could finish the current combat round?




Done. Just an FYI, I don't generally post on the weekends, so I didn't see that Questor had gone until late yesterday.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2012)

Leif said:


> So that's what, three so far?  Walking Dad, Rhun, and Insight, yes?  I can't believe that I'm really, honestly having this conversation about running _another_ game!




I can't believe I'm considering playing in another game.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2012)

Leif said:


> Is this really even a problem?
> 
> 
> So that's what, three so far?  Walking Dad, Rhun, and Insight, yes?  I can't believe that I'm really, honestly having this conversation about running _another_ game!




I already started making 12th level characters


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2012)

Leif said:


> Is this really even a problem?
> 
> 
> So that's what, three so far?  Walking Dad, Rhun, and Insight, yes?  I can't believe that I'm really, honestly having this conversation about running _another_ game!




Here's the OOC thread from the ill fated game of this adventure. We've already got a couple players from the game showing interest, but you might want to invite the rest. Against the Giants: Steading of the Hill Giant Chief - OOC - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

I would even keep the character 
Unless you want something new, in which case I could offer a hunter (ranger).


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2012)

Scotley said:


> You might be able to twist my arm and convince me. I joined a game to play it, but the DM went AWOL during the first battle. So I'd be up for assistant DM'ing as long as you can handle my slow rate of posting these days.



Absolutely!  Let me clarify that what I'm talking about here is NOT 4E _Steading_, etc. but rather the 4E _Revenge of the Giants_ series which is a whole 'nuther animule altogether.


Rhun said:


> Done. Just an FYI, I don't generally post on the weekends, so I didn't see that Questor had gone until late yesterday.



I posted for Questor out of order, because I got tired of waiting for you.   Vrashek has a higher initiative than Questor does for this fight.


Rhun said:


> I can't believe I'm considering playing in another game.



I think we're BOTH kinda _nuts_!


Insight said:


> I already started making 12th level characters



I'm not positive that's the proper level, but you may know more about that than I do.  In fact, you probably do.  I'll check it out soon and let folks know about the recommended Strength O' Party and other fun details so we can:  AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!


Scotley said:


> Here's the OOC thread from the ill fated game of this adventure. We've already got a couple players from the game showing interest, but you might want to invite the rest. Against the Giants: Steading of the Hill Giant Chief - OOC - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine



See my note above, but they were doing 4E _AGAINST_ the Giants, and what I'm talking about is 4E _REVENGE_ of the Giants.  Not the same modules at all.  Revenge of the Giants was published right at the very beginning of 4E, and it's generally much, much tougher than Against the Giants.  See Insight's note that 12th level characters may be recommended.  Against the Giants can be done with characters of 8th to 9th level.  It involves fighting more and tougher giants, even some titans, and other fun critters if memory serves.


Walking Dad said:


> I would even keep the character
> Unless you want something new, in which case I could offer a hunter (ranger).



Like I said, I'll post something about strength of party and stuff like that soon, but if you've got a character that fits, by all means bring him along!  I'm not picky, I'll kill new characters, old characters, ANY characters!


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2012)

Leif said:


> I'm not positive that's the proper level, but you may know more about that than I do.  In fact, you probably do.  I'll check it out soon and let folks know about the recommended Strength O' Party and other fun details so we can:  AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!
> 
> See my note above, but they were doing 4E _AGAINST_ the Giants, and what I'm talking about is 4E _REVENGE_ of the Giants.  Not the same modules at all.  Revenge of the Giants was published right at the very beginning of 4E, and it's generally much, much tougher than Against the Giants.  See Insight's note that 12th level characters may be recommended.  Against the Giants can be done with characters of 8th to 9th level.  It involves fighting more and tougher giants, even some titans, and other fun critters if memory serves.
> 
> Like I said, I'll post something about strength of party and stuff like that soon, but if you've got a character that fits, by all means bring him along!  I'm not picky, I'll kill new characters, old characters, ANY characters!




I was trying to determine the starting level for characters, so I read only the first page of Revenge (they decided not to publish that information in any of the promotional materials).  It says 12th - 18th for the level range (IOW, start at 12th, end at 18th).


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2012)

Insight said:


> I was trying to determine the starting level for characters, so I read only the first page of Revenge (they decided not to publish that information in any of the promotional materials).  It says 12th - 18th for the level range (IOW, start at 12th, end at 18th).



See, I was hoping you knew more than I remembered!  If there are only 3 or 4 PCs, we may do well to make starting level 13th.


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2012)

That's cool. I made 3 12th level characters.  I could easily ramp up one of them to 13th if needed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

No problem with increasing the level by 1. But I will have to take a second look on his items.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2012)

Insight said:


> That's cool. I made 3 12th level characters.  I could easily ramp up one of them to 13th if needed.



Hmm, I guess Scotley and Walking Dad would probably rather make their own characters from scratch rather than each advancing one of your three from 12th to 13th?


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2012)

Leif said:


> Hmm, I guess Scotley and Walking Dad would probably rather make their own characters from scratch rather than each advancing one of your three from 12th to 13th?




I'm not giving them my precious characters!


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2012)

I should mention that my fave is a melee striker with some "face" skills.  I'll leave the rest of it a surprise for now.

Should we do a new OOC for this?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2012)

Leif said:


> I posted for Questor out of order, because I got tired of waiting for you.   Vrashek has a higher initiative than Questor does for this fight.




I think I'm just confused as of late.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2012)

Insight said:


> I'm not giving them my precious characters!



Fine, be that way.   j/k, I should never have even suggested it.


Insight said:


> I should mention that my fave is a melee striker with some "face" skills.  I'll leave the rest of it a surprise for now.
> Should we do a new OOC for this?



yeah, I guess that would be in order.  I'll get right on that...   Never intended to hijack your OOC.  

OKAY, DONE! -- http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...oc-possibly-recruiting-0-2-a.html#post5938577  Took all of 15 minutes for the first applicant:  Hafrogman.



Rhun said:


> I think I'm just confused as of late.



No sweat, man.  Questor is used to helping Vrashek find his way around.


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

All right.  Since the combat of ages is now over, I am going to award experience.  I believe I said I was doubling xp due to the pbp format, so each character receives 300xp.

You will receive the quest reward for extricating Barbarossa from the compound once you have done so.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2012)

Hehe, back now. Sorry about the slowdown during my away time. I honestly thought I'd have more access while in Oregon.

Turns out virtual keyboards are not terribly good for posting. And wifi sans cell network means infrequent online access when in the boonies.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2012)

Insight said:


> All right.  Since the combat of ages is now over, I am going to award experience.  I believe I said I was doubling xp due to the pbp format, so each character receives 300xp.




Yay! Experience!


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Hehe, back now. Sorry about the slowdown during my away time. I honestly thought I'd have more access while in Oregon.
> 
> Turns out virtual keyboards are not terribly good for posting. And wifi sans cell network means infrequent online access when in the boonies.



Oregon does have at least one real city.  I don't recommend that you head to Arkansas anytime soon.  On the plus side, these days we do have indoor plumbing.  Sometimes.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2012)

Leif said:


> Oregon does have at least one real city.  I don't recommend that you head to Arkansas anytime soon.  On the plus side, these days we do have indoor plumbing.  Sometimes.




You just want to keep people from coming to your beautiful state, Leif! Share the beauty!


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

Rhun said:


> You just want to keep people from coming to your beautiful state, Leif! Share the beauty!



Hey, it's only remained so beautiful for this long because we don't have many people here and not too many visitors, either.  I can also vouch for DeWar's neck of the woods being equally beautiful, since it's the northern part of the same mountain range.  But, anyway, Rhun, for you we'll make an exception and allow you to enter temporarily and depart with all of your limbs and other body parts intact.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Leif said:


> Hey, it's only remained so beautiful for this long because we don't have many people here and not too many visitors, either.  I can also vouch for DeWar's neck of the woods being equally beautiful, being the northern part of the same mountain range.  But, anyway, Rhun, for you we'll make an exception and allow you to enter temporarily amd depart with all of your limbs and other body parts intact.




But not his soul


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

Insight said:


> But not his soul



 heh heh heh, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2012)

Leif said:


> Hey, it's only remained so beautiful for this long because we don't have many people here and not too many visitors, either...



Hey, they are even "fleeing" to us 
This evening I will be on a barbecue with friends, including an astrophysicist from Tucson 
The world is small...


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Hey, they are even "fleeing" to us
> This evening I will be on a barbecue with friends, including an astrophysicist from Tucson
> The world is small...



Tuscon is in Arizona.  The abbreviation for Arizona is AZ.  Arkansas is AR, and that's "Are-can-saw." (Yes, that spelling is French, and no I don't know why.)   But the world is still small.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2012)

But there is also a Jonesboro in Arizona, right? Or did I just dreamed that??? 

BTW, I just realized I made more than 15k posts...


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2012)

No, there's no Jonesboro in Arizona.  I googled "Joesboro, Arizona," and got some results, but all of the results were actually referring to places and events in Jonesboro, Arkansas.

Congrats on the 15K posts!


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2012)

*Walking Dad*

Speaking of thousands of posts and advancing age, Dad, we first gamed together way back in Scotley's "Tomb of Horrors" didn't we?  I came into that game very late to play the group's cleric because his original player had dropped out.  Wasn't hafrogman the original cleric?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2012)

But there is a church there...

Eastside Baptist Church - 2821 Forest Home Rd, Jonesboro, Arizona 72401, United States of America.
*Eastside Baptist Church*

 KJV, independent, fundamental, Baptist Church in Jonesboro, Arizona.
       	  		 			[FONT=arial,helvetica,geneva] *location* [/FONT] 		  		 			[FONT=arial,helvetica,geneva]		  2821 Forest Home Rd, *Jonesboro, Arizona* 72401, United States of America.[/FONT]


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> But there is a church there...
> 
> Eastside Baptist Church - 2821 Forest Home Rd, Jonesboro, Arizona 72401, United States of America.
> *Eastside Baptist Church*
> ...



Yeah, that's what it says, but 72401 is actually the ZIP code for Jonesboro, Arkansas.  See what I mean?  We also have a church by that name on Forest Home road in Jonesboro, Arkansas.

Just goes to show you -- You can't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2012)

Leif said:


> Speaking of thousands of posts and advancing age, Dad, we first gamed together way back in Scotley's "Tomb of Horrors" didn't we?  I came into that game very late to play the group's cleric because his original player had dropped out.  Wasn't hafrogman the original cleric?



The original cleric was Mista Collins.

And Scott DeWar was in the second game I played on EN World:
Redclaw's The Sinister Secret of Whiterock

---

This seems to be a common mistake:
http://www.motorcyclemonster.com/events/neabaptists-dare-to-ride-2011-06-02-Jonesboro-AZ.html


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2012)

YEAH, MISTA COLLINS, THAT'S IT!  I've never seen him on this board since then, either.


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2012)

So...

I hope that we will be able to wrap up this current skill challenge in short order and then we will jump to the final encounter before taking to the sea!

More xp once you guys complete the skill challenge!

Hopefully some actual treasure soon, too


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2012)

OK, so the minor quest, "Freeing Barbarossa" has been completed.  Each character earns 500xp.  Please update your sheets.

I'll present the next part of the adventure shortly.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2012)

Just want to check our XP:
- 1000 from Finding Barbarosa
- 300 from the battle
- 500 more from Freeing Barbaros
Missing anything? That puts us 700 from 7th.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2012)

Insight said:


> OK, so the minor quest, "Freeing Barbarossa" has been completed.  Each character earns 500xp.  Please update your sheets.




Very nice!


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2012)

stonegod said:


> Just want to check our XP:
> - 1000 from Finding Barbarosa
> - 300 from the battle
> - 500 more from Freeing Barbaros
> Missing anything? That puts us 700 from 7th.




Yes, that sounds right.  

You guys should be pretty close to 7th when you set sail.  In fact, you may just hit 7th.  Funny how that works


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

According to my math, we're at 9,300, 700 xp short of L7, like stonegod just said, duhh.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

The final sequence of Chapter One, "To Sea!", has begun.  Please check out the IC thread for details.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2012)

Insight, can we try multiple skills to assist the group? I mean, Vrashek likely failed his attempt to disguise the group...but can he try something else to help?


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Insight, can we try multiple skills to assist the group? I mean, Vrashek likely failed his attempt to disguise the group...but can he try something else to help?




Yes.  You can all make multiple attempts.  Keep in mind, however, that the skill challenge fails once you get to 3 failures.  That doesn't mean that the adventure is over - it means that you will have additional obstacles to overcome in your quest to get to the Isle of Dread.

Probably the best strategy is to pick things that someone is good at, come up with a plan that uses that skill, and have people "aid another" to make sure you are successful.

One thing that I want to point out.  These checks are meant to represent several hours worth of work.  Simply asking one person something is a bit too small on the scale of what this is.  You could, for example, make a Diplomacy check to represent convincing the Thieves Guild to help you with a piece of information; asking one person is not enough for a success.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds good. At Vrashek should have been fairly good at hiding the group...but natural 1s just aren't a happy thing.


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey, it happens.  Anyway, looks like we may be in for some additional complications this time around.  Better just suck it up and get ready to grit our teeth, bear down, and work our way through it.  And, who knows, we may pull it out yet!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2012)

Leif said:


> Hey, it happens.  Anyway, looks like we may be in for some additional complications this time around.  Better just suck it up and get ready to grit our teeth, bear down, and work our way through it.  And, who knows, we may pull it out yet!




I'll let someone else see if they can get some successes this time around.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

Spurred on by stonegod pointing out that you guys should have regained an Action Point...

After the Veiled Society compound, you guys would have all gained (or regained) an Action Point!

As heroic tier characters, you can have a maximum of 2 Action Points at any one time, but can only spend 1 per encounter.

The current skill challenge counts as the third encounter of the "day".  I believe you guys have not taken an extended rest.  We had the initial encounter (at the Hog's Breath Inn + Boloum's Books, essentially dodging the Veiled Society thugs), the encounter/sequence at the Veiled Society compound, and now this.  You entered the Veiled Society compound at night (the night of the first day) and this is the following day.

Keep in mind that not taking an extended rest does have consequences.  First, none of your spent daily powers have reset.  Second, all of the healing surges you spent have not come back.  Third, you might get fatigued if you do not rest at some point.  We'll worry about this last point only if you guys have another combat before resting.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully we can avoid another combat for the time being.


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Hopefully we can avoid another combat for the time being.




Pretty much, the only way you guys will get into another fight is either  

a) You guys start a fight
b) You guys fail the skill challenge

So, barring those events, I don't foresee another combat inside Specularum.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2012)

Insight said:


> Pretty much, the only way you guys will get into another fight is ...  [if] you guys fail the skill challenge.




  We are in deep doo-doo.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2012)

Insight said:


> b) You guys fail the skill challenge





Ummm...


LOL.


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

As you or may not know, I am embarking on a new writing project that will consume most of my free time.  Because of this, I expect that the time available to me to update my PBP games will be significantly diminished.

I *do* want to continue running this game, but understand that my posting may be even more erratic than it has been of late.

If any one of you wishes to drop out due to the slowness of the game, I completely understand.

If you wish to continue, please be aware that I cannot guarantee when and how often I will be able to update things.  There may be times when I am able to post more frequently than others.  I just don't know right now.

Thanks


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish you well with the project!  Questor and I are content to deal with any 'slow-down' that occurs.  

DM Insight =


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2012)

I can live with a slow game


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2012)

I am content with a slow paced game.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey no worries. I've been forced into serious slow posting my own vocational efforts of late. I'll be here when you have time to post. No hurry. Best of luck with your project.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2012)

All right, folks.  I posted in the IC 8 days ago, giving you guys an opportunity to do something to complete this part of the game, and NO ONE has responded.

Are you guys still interested in continuing this game?


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2012)

I think we need a hint as to what we're supposed to do next.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know what to do (IC & OOC). My last post was a question that was unanswered, wasting a natural 20.

This deception route isn't the forte of Adam.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2012)

As posted in the IC, Vrashek is already engaged in keeping the nobles from getting suspicious, so there is nothing for him to do here. Otherwise, he would take the lead in going into the room Questor just opened and retrieving the black & orange map-vase.

I'm not sure why everyone is confused as to what to do here. Our objective seems pretty straight forward.


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2012)

Your characters know what you're looking for - an urn or jar painted black and orange - which was described as being in the map chamber.  You guys can either take it or not... although getting it was kinda the point of the skill challenge.

How you get it out of the noble's house is up to you.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2012)

seems to me the best route would be for the folks outside to provide some kind of distraction (ideally one that won't get us killed/arrested) so that someone inside can get the urn out.

Alternatively, you could find the map inside the urn and try to break it, quietly, so that we're only taking the piece we need. Smaller. Easier to hide.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> seems to me the best route would be for the folks outside to provide some kind of distraction (ideally one that won't get us killed/arrested) so that someone inside can get the urn out.




Vrashek is already handling this. We just need someone to actually grab the urn and make off with it (or the required pieces of it, as necessary).


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2012)

Rhun is totally correct -- Vrashek has the distraction going and Questor has the door to the vase held open.  The rest of you please get the vase and get it out of here.  I'm assuming that if you smash the vase you'll have some magical way to reassemble it?  Otherwise, smashing the goal of our whole operation here will smear egg on all our faces, no?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2012)

I actually don't know where Adam is, as my question was never answered... I don't think he followed in as he tried to use his skills outside.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2012)

Post 817 in the IC says:



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> All right. In the interests of moving things along, let's assume that Questor and Vrashek manage to find themselves at a small party for nobles that seem to be of the type that might run around Specularum with this fake name.
> ...



It is my firm belief that Insight intends for ALL PCs to be present at this gathering.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2012)

Initially, I wasn't sure whether everyone would be at this gathering.  More and more, however, it seems to make sense that everyone would be there.  Unless said character had somewhere more interesting to be.  So, for the sake of moving things along and not muddling the picture any further, let's assume all of the characters are present at the nobles' party.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks. I was looking forward to getting to play again.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright, let's finish this caper!


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart that I must admit that I am unable to continue running this game.  The "Isle of Dread" was the longest EN World game with which I have been associated, by far the most "successful" in that regard.  I owe it all to those players who stuck with it, who came back time and again when there was a significant lapse in posting, who kept the flame alive when there were times I could not.

Unfortunately, on the one hand, I cannot maintain any sort of reasonable posting schedule, nor can I promise that I can put forth any effort that resembles a responsible DM.  This is fortunate for me, however, as this lack of time to post is because my writing career is going places.

Recent changes in my lifestyle has severely limited my time to spend on EN World.  This includes a change in my day job and a renewed commitment to my writing career.  As I have been able to focus more on doing actual writing -- and not just _thinking about writing_ -- it has become clear to me that I will only be able to pursue a real writing career if I spend as much time on it as I can.

Thus, I must end my commitments here at EN World.  I will still check in, from time to time, as I am able.  But I cannot be part of any sort of regular PBP game.

I wish all of you happy gaming and I hope that you can either find someone else to complete this endeavor or find another game to fill the void that this one leaves.

I will see you again someday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2012)

I totally understand, Insight. Good luck for you future and much creativity for your writing.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2012)

Bon chance, mon ami!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2012)

I do understand. Best of luck with the writing. I look forward to seeing your work someday.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2012)

Bummer, but I understand. Good luck!


----------

